# IUI With Vaginismus Part 29



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

New Home ladies!

Loads of 

H xxx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello everyone,

Hope you are all having a lovely day in the sunshine. Dh has taken Will out for the first time on his own, so I'm enjoying an hour or two off. I've been pottering in my garden, planting out vegetables - wonderful.

Back outside for me,
Emma, xxxx


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hello

Monday again.  

Wasn't it great weather!  I finally managed to paint my shed, been meaning to for ages to try and disguise the fact that it's falling apart!, and went for a picnic as well as my massage etc.  What happened to the weather today?!  I'm at work in a summer skirt and flip flops and it's very cloudy and not exactly warm - I feel a bit silly in all honesty!  

Emma, what vegetables did you plant?  I've put cherry tomatoes, tomatoes and red chillies in my mini greenhouse and have raspberries out in one of the beds.  Soo can't wait to have a bigger garden for carrots, potatoes etc.!

Donna, sorry the sickness continues I am really hoping for you that it's over very soon.  Great to hear the babies are doing so well.  

Annie, I think it sounds like you're doing fantastically well.  Great that you could pop back on again so soon!  Roll on you being online again!  

Deedee, the yoga sounds great.  I was a yoga fanatic a few years ago (and Emma you don't need to be flexible, you could do strength yoga instead, I'm as inflexible as they come and I still did ok!) and it used to relax me no end, so there is that benefit as well as the labour/pregnancy aspects!  

Hi Polly.  How's things?

Well no s this weekend.  I chickened out which is not good!  Pretended to have a headache (that old chestnut! ) but threw in a stomach ache for good measure.  Don't think DP was fooled... 

Anyway supposed to be working!  Back later or tomorrow.

Claire x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello,

1-handed typing, so I'll be brief.

After a really lovely weekend, where I thought I was finally getting to grips qwith this motherhood business, we had a bad night last night. I hope it was a one off. I was such a wreck this morning and burst into  when the hv arrived. I finally got a couple of hours sleep this afternoon and feel vaguely human again. 
Tomorrow is v. scary - dh goes to Amsterdam for a couple of days. I want to prove to myself that I can cope though.

Claire - I hope the weather brightened up where you are. It is really warm and sunny now.

I planted french beans, tomatoes and courgettes. I'bve got some chillies too, but I always end up killing them. 

No s for us either. Dh tried, but I didn't feel sufficiently lubricated (sorry if tmi) and couldn't find any lube to help.

Feeding time again,
emma, xxx

[br]Posted on: 5/06/06, 18:21Hello everyone,

You're all very quiet......

Claire - forgot to ask, did you go to the Lilley Arms?


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hi

No haven't been to Lilley Arms or any pub as yet.  If I'm lucky I'll get to go before the end of this awful football business!

Am having a lousy day at work.  There's loads of uncertainty over changed processes, structures and jobs and we've been asked to do loads of work over the next few days.  I don't get told where the goalposts have moved to unless I overhear something or ask a specific question and I have just totally lost my rag with someone over it.  

Claire x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello,

Claire - sorry you're having such a tough time at work.  Is one of your many holidays due soon? It might help to have a bit of time away. 

I was beginning to feel like the only person in the country who couldn't give a toss about the world cup. Dh is pretending to be indifferent, but I know he'll end up watching a fair few matches. My plan is to go out and about when England play, like this Saturday, and enjoy the peace and quiet. Bah humbug!

How is everyone else?
Donna - how is work? Any more sickness, headaches?
Deedee - are you still blooming?
Polly - hope all is going well with your many new ventures.
Annie - how are things? I bet you're coping far better than me.

It has been a beautiful day here. I went to the local mother and toddler group (a bit dull today as there weren't many people there, and thge ones that were have all known each other for ages), managed a dog walk, and even cut the grass (very badly indeed - a race against time before W woke up). I'm exhausted now. I'm dreading tonight on my own, but trying not to get too stressed.

Bye for now,
Emma, xxxxx


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Hi all,

This is just a quickie as it's late but just want to check in.

Claire- Sorry you're having a hard time at work. Im so jealous of your green fingers. I kill everything and think weeds are plants!

Emma- Im sure you are coping brilliantly. It must be only natural to have a good cry every now and then so go ahead and dont feel bad about it. Just think about all the massive changes you've been through!

Im feeling a bit anxious at the mo. I think the enormity of whats happening is just hitting me. Have started to think about the birth and after. Also the house move is next week and I just want all that upheaval to be over 

DD xx


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Morning all

Emma, you are definitely not the only person who isn't interested in the world cup although I expect I'll be coerced into watching the England matches.  DP has said he will watch all 60-odd matches so I will definitely be a football widow  .  We'll be in Sicily for the final so I'll have no choice but to watch it with him.  

Yes first holiday is next Wednesday to Barcelona  .  Only 3 working days after today, hooray.  Have decided that there is no point getting wound up over it all, it won't change anything or do me any good.  So am trying to remain calm and composed (and not  like yesterday!)

Deedee how exciting that you're moving next week!!  I think that once that is out of the way and you can focus on just the baby again things will seem much less overwhelming.


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Afternoon all,

Deedee - moving is so stressful, isn't it. Things will seem better once it is over. Don't go lifting too much - let dh take the strain.

Claire - I'm so jealous. I wish I was going on holiday. Mine isn't until September. Glad you're not letting work get to you so much today.

Well, I survived my night on my own, and got more sleep than normal. Something to do with going to bed at 7.30 pm. I still had to get up several times to feed, but it was far better than the previous night.
Been to SIL's today for a change of scene and some adult company.

Love to everyone else,
Emma, xxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Hi Everyone!

Quckie as usual!

Just read all of your posts since I last logged on. Everyone seems to be doing relatively well.

Hannah & I are both fine. Well, I am still having problems with my stitches. They just don't seem to be healing and it's still really sore. I'm going to have to cave in and attempt a trip to my GP.
Hannah is feeding well and sleeping well. She went 5 hours between a feed last night! Sounds bliss i know but she fed at 9.30, didn't go to sleep til gone 10 and then I was wide awake and watching her until god knows when. I stupidly watched a feature on This morning yesterday about cot deaths and it freaked me out entirely.

The house is coming on fantastically. We think we could be going home around the weekend of 15th July. I've been at the house painting this morning. Hannah was plonked in a room that hasn't been touched with the windows wide open while i tackled the painting in the landing.
Bathroom is being fitted tomorrow and Friday and the tiler is coming in tomorrow to make a start in that room.All the rooms are now plastered and we've managed to get white coats on a few rooms. 
DH is off work today and tomorrow and is frantically laying flooring and building the bathrooms units. Hopefully he'll take a break soon and take us out for lunch!It's really coming together now and I'm chuffed to bits. Just can't wait to go home and get my broadband back. It'll be so much easier to chat all day. Hannah sleeps for 3 hours at a time so I can do mucho chatting then!

sorry this is all me me me as usual. I am being such a terrible fertility friend at the mo. I will be back to my normal self soon - promise!

Donna - Sorry to hear the sickness is still with you. You're so close to that blooming stage so keep with it! - oh and ignore the Boss. she's totally insignificant right now.

Emma - Well done you for coping so well on your own with DH away! I was petrified whenDH went back to work this week but I actually managed to get alot done! Makes a difference when he's not here dragging me round DIY stores! I've done lunch with friends twice this week, shopping in town, walks round the park. I'm really starting to enjoy it - apart from the stitches (groan again)

Deedee - Best of luck with the house move!

Claire - Have a great time in Barcelona!

Polly- hope you're well x


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hi

Annie it's great to hear from you and to hear how well Hannah's doing!  Sorry to hear about your stitches, if it's that sore then I think that quick trip to the gp will put your mind at rest.  

It's great that the house is coming along so well too.  DP's house is picking up speed now but there's still a lot to do!

Emma, I must admit I am getting excited about next week now, although my fear of flying always hangs over me abit!    Where are you going in September?

Today is dragging by.  I went out shopping at lunchtime to help the day go quicker (and bought a skirt and two tops that I totally don't need!   ) but still almost two hours until I can escape into the  ...

Hope everyone is well today.

Claire x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello,

Think I'm losing the plot today. After a lovely morning, I was overcome with exhaustion this afternoon (quite ridiculous because I had some sleep last night). I had to go to the GPs for a 6 week check (which was fine although she was quite offhand - a locum, I think), and have just felt so tearful ever since. Perhaps it is the heat.   I've got another night on my own tonight and am dreading it, even though the other one went well.
Annie - I saw you post and want to know your secret. How are you coping so well, and getting Hannah to sleep for so long? I wish I had half your skill.

sorry to be so glum, just needed to let it all out.....

Got to go, W needs feeding,
Emma, xxxx


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Morning all

It's Friday!  
                

Emma, feel free to let it all out.    I for one think you're doing a grand job.  Some babies just need their mum a bit more at first is all.  I'm sure you'll cope admirably again tonight.

I don't think the weather is helping much, I'm pretty tired too and also irritable and was really horrible to DP the other day, just wanted to be on my own to potter about slowly and do very little.

It is really hot in this office, I soooo wish I was in the garden with a cold drink and a good book right now!    Roll on 4pm!

I have a rubbish weekend planned!  A meal with DP's parents tonight, always a stressful event with his mother fussing about me and talking far too much.  Homebase shopping tomorrow then enforced football-watching in the afternoon.  I have a bbq in the evening which is my only respite.  Sunday is painting walls in searing heat!  Gross!

How is everyone today?  Hope you all have fab weekends.

Claire x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi everyone,

What a lovely day although it is a bit hot.

Annie good to hear from you, pleased everything is going well.

Emma You ARE  doing great even if you don't feel it, its normal to be tearful just don't fight it go with how you feel. every baby is different so try no to feel inadequat! from what I read on here you are doing a fantastic job so unless there is something you are not telling us - you are a great mum!

Deedee I hope house move isn't to stressfull, how are you feeling apart form the move?

Claire sorry things are bit rubbish at work now but still I don't think your read this as your on you hols lucky thing.

Polly how are things with you? any more house hunting? its not the same without you on here  

I have a visable bump now and parents at the nursery have started asking me which is nice   I feel the size of a house and nothing fits me! I feel so big now what will I feel like as I get bigger.
Still being sick and was sick in teh street last week on my way home from work, I was so embarresed 

Had a chat with boss on monday which started off heated but then took a turn about, in a nutshell she has said I can decrease my days if I want/need to. obviously it benefits her as she will save money but I am still thinking about it - its just if I can afford it.

House looks like a complete tip but I really can't be bothered to tidy it!

Donna xx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello all,

I tried to post yesterday, but my posts kept vanishing ionto a black hole. 

Donna - I'm glad you have (sort of) sorted things out with your boss. Your health is the most important thing. Is it horrible being pg in this heat? Has the sickness cleared up now? 
Don't worry about your house - the mess isn't going anywhere. 

I'm feeling loads better today and yesterday. I think Thursday was a blip, and they will happen from time to time. A combination of heat, doing too much in the morning, tiredness, and an encounter with a horrible GP. I was on my own that night too. I ended up in floods of tears on the phone to my parents who were really sweet. We have definitely got much closer, which is nice. Today I went out for the first time on my own, leaving dh and W to watch the football. I just went shopping, had an eye test, and pottered about town. Very nice too.

Hope everyone is enjoying the weekend.

Annie - sounds like you are doing brilliantly with Hannah. I'm so glad the house is coming on well. I can't wait to hear more about it. Will there be photos?

Got to go, dinner is ready. Let's hope I can eat it with 2 hands.
Emma, xxx


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Hi all,

omigod, I HATE moving house. Have started putting things in boxes and the house is a tip. Roll on Friday, I just hope there's no hiccups with the new house!!

Im feeling a bit low at the moment and I dont really know why?? Maybe just stress of moving, being pregnant etc... I suppose its pretty normal!

Donna, you poor thing! The sickness should start to ease soon.

Emma- Im sure the day out by yourself was just heaven. Its funny how you take things like that for granted when you dont have kids.

Claire- Have a FAB thime- you lucky thing!

luv dd x


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Hi all

Not got loads to say, but thought I would say hi!

Good to hear that you are sounding more relaxed, Emma, I'm sure it is a huge adjustment, but you know your baby better than anyone else, so you are doing the right thing.

Deedee, moving house causes a range of emotions, from excitement to despair, when you feel down, just stop and have a cup of tea!

Donna, sorry you are still feeling sick. poor you, hope it stops soon. Do you need to decide whether to take less hours or not now, or is the offer open throughout your pgy?

Claire, hope your painting wasn't too bad today, it was VERY hot. I went for a long   today, too long, and I'm completely exhausted. I got back in the house and  , I was so glad to be back! 

Annie, you seem to be doing well, and we can't wait until you are back on line - of course, by then you might be used to getting along without us  

I have given up on my studio - not even covering the rent. The last straw was making more £££ by just putting on a load of old tat on ebay recently. But still looking for a larger house, as and when we have time.

OK, that's me. Early bed tonight.

take care all

Love
Polly


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all,

I really should be tidying the house, but FF is far more enticing. 

Polly - cycling in this weather.  Hope you have recovered now. It looks like today will be the end of the really hot weather for a while though. What a shame about the studio, but if you can't justify it then there is no point. I hope you'll have room for something similar as anfd when you move.

Deedee - moving is stressful enough at the best of times, let alone when you are pg and the weather is so hot and humid. Don't over exert yourself now. 

Claire - hope you had a nice weekend. Only 2 working days for you  Are you ready for your holiday now?

Donna - hope things are OK. Have you decided what to do about work yet?

Annie - can't wait to have you back with us properly. 

I'm off to visit a breastfeeding expert/troubleshooter today. We're going to see if we can do anything to improve my technique so that W feeds more efficiently and thus less frequently. It is so strange but I now think nothing of whipping my boobs out for any Tom, Dick and Harry (well, the female equivalents). Got to go and grab some food to sustain me for this expedition.

Bye for now,
Emma, xxxx


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hello everyone

Yep just two days to go now   until my  !  Sooo excited now!  This time Weds I hope to be sitting in a street cafe with a cold beer!  

Emma, good luck with the expert today.  Hope it helps you.

Polly, are you mad cycling about in the heat?!   I found it hot just sitting still!  Fingers crossed you find a bigger house then but it's a shame about the studio.  

DP did the painting in the end and I kind of sat about really.  Oops.    So the bathroom is painted and fitted so all that remains is the tiling and floor.  Kitchen should be being fitted today, hopefully.

Emma, that reminds me, have you heard about the planned bypass from the M1 to the A6 then the A6 to the A505?  There is an updated report about it on the internet and the safeguarded route looks likely to be rejected and there are new proposed routes.  One went near Lilley so I wondered if you were concerned about it.  One route will come right by where my house is so I want to move before any decisions are made as I don't want to put prospective buyers off.  Having said that I got the impression it wouldn't be built in the next decade regardless... 

Annie, hope you and Hannah are doing ok and the house is coming along well.  

Donna, sorry to hear you're still being sick, I hope you feel much better soon.

Deedee, hope you're taking it easy with that packing!

Claire x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Claire - I didn't know abut the bypass. I'll have to do some sleuthing on the internet. Where did you find out about it?

My meeting with the bf expert was really good. Let's see how it works in practice in my own home. It also seems W might need a minor operation on his tongue to make him suck more efficiently. 

I'm off to tweak my beans before he wakes up again.....

Emma, xxx


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

"Tweak your beans" well all sorts of images sprang to mind! 

The info is here. http://www.luton-northern-bypass.com. The report has been added under 'Reports' (not surprisingly!) but the map of the routes is in one of the appendices in the next tab along.

Claire x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi everyone,

It is so hot i think I am going to die! really not coping well and have felt drained and sick all day.

Polly good to here from you, I can't believe you went cycling - but thats our Polly   Sorry studio didn't work out that is a shame. could you not still do the ebay stuff from home, if you got a bigger house?

Cutting back my hours was an over for when I need it. I am ok working full time now - well just! but thinking next few months will be alot different not sure I can afford to cut back on hours   could maybe just afford to do 4 days but is there any point, 3 days would be better but I wouldn't be able to cover rent on 3 days money and DH's money pays for all other stuff.

Emma, sorry to hear Will needs an operation, has it helped going to the bf thing?

Claire lucky you off on hoilday I am so jealous could really do with a break.

Deedee hope moveing isn't to bad for you.

Annie hope to see you on here soon xx

Emma do we get to see piccy's of Will?

Donna xx


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Donna, you poor thing in all this heat - London is always so much warmer than surrounding areas - at least a good 5 degrees I am sure. 
Make sure you drink lots of water!!!!!!!!!

Emma - tweaking your beans indeed! Sorry to hear about W's tongue, although in a sideways sort of way, at least you haven't been doing anything wrong. Is it attached? Or is it something else? Poor little mite, it's certainly not fair.

Deedee - roll on Friday! Or even better, next week! 

Claire, well done on getting DP doing the painting in HIS house! I bet you are really looking forward to that holiday.

Feel a bit better today - I kind of got hoodwinked into that   yesterday - thought it was going to be about 22 miles, and it was 38. Actually, once you get hot, you don't really get any hotter, so that isn't really a problem, and I drank lots, although was rationing a bit at the end, but still had taken a lot on board. But it was a lot considering that the most I have done in about a year is 5 miles at a time, and not very often. So although I was really glad to be home (such a funny emotional outburst, poor DH didn't know what to do with me, although he did take my shoes and socks off!!), I am pleased that I did it - and that it is over! At least I know that instead of doing the odd pootle about I can still do a few serious runs - and I must be at least a stone heavier than  I was last year. Legs are ok, bum a wee bit sore, sunburnt elbows (?) and if I am sore anywhere, it is across the shoulders. So not as out of condition as I thought.

Yes, if we can find a house with the right space, I will start again with the ebay idea - I may even continue a bit from here, as I can do some preparation before I give the studio up.

Hope you are all well. They say it might be cooler after some thunderstorms. Just looked at a forecast, and they say it is 12 degrees in London, and 21 in Luton. Donna?!


Love
P  lly


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Morning everyone  

Goodie, last day before my holiday!  

Polly, 38 miles!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

Other good news is that we had some  last night and for the first time every it barely hurt apart from one brief twinge.  I finally feel like I've made some more progress after being a bit stuck for a while.  

I'll be back on Monday to catch up on your news if I'm not back on later today.

Claire xxx


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Have a great time Claire - Barcelona, isn't it? 


Love
Polly


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Yep Barcelona.  Thanks I hope to be able to relax and unwind from work!

Claire x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Hi Eveeyone!

I've stolen my friends pc as I couldn't cope without broadband a second longer! 

I've had a quick scan of all your posts and caught up.

Emma - I'm not doing anything special believe you me. I don't know how to say this without sounding awful and I hope I don't upset you  - but bottle feeding seemed to be the answer for me. I have a very good friend who has breastfed exclusively for 16 weeks. Her little chap has never slept more than a few hours. Some nights she is up the entire time and he never seems satisfied or content. She saw our health visitor last week after breaking down at the baby clinic. The HV took her to a quiet spot and said "we're not meant to tell you this, but get him on bottles"  She was due to start it this week and I'm seeing her Thursday so I'll let you know if it made any difference.

Donna - Glad you had a decent chat with your Boss. Can't beliieve you're 15 weeks already!

Claire - Have a fab time in Bacelona

Deedee - Those wretched baby hormones! They'll be why you're feeling a bit down. I prescribe a big bar of choccie!

Polly - Total admirartion for your lenghty bike ride. My only exercise right now is getting out the front door!

House is still coming on nicely. DH has been busy painting over there on his days off. I went to the GP about my stitches and he said that unfortunately these injuries simply take a long time to heal and I just have to keep going.
Hannah is still doing really well. Little chubby weighes 8lb 10ozs now. She's been a bit off sorts today though. She's really sleepy and crying a bit after her feeds0 I guess if there was something wrong she wouldn't be eating or sleeping? Anyone got a manual that can tell me?!??!. Hoping it's a case that she's just really tired today? Managing to get her to eat 4ozs at most feeds now. It takes a while to get it in, but we're getting there. She can then sleep up to 5 hours, although generally it's 3 - 3 1/2
She went back to sleep at 7am this morning so I had an extra hour and a half snooze myself. Then I was able to get all the house work done and actually eat breakfast! - bliss!

Right - off home for Deal or No dela. I'm still mega hooked on it! 

Love to all of you - not long now til I'm back!

Annie x


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Hi all,

Claire- Have a lovely time in Barcelona. A cold beer sounds v appealing, i must say! Oh well, Ill have to make do with my cranberry juice for the time being. 

Annie- good to hear from you. I hate the way they really put the pressure on you to breastfeed, it doesnt seem fair. For some people it just doesnt work and you shouldnt be made to feel guilty about it. 

I think a nice big bar of choccie is just what I need (doctor Annie's orders!!)

ps, I love deal or no deal too!

Polly- you must be mega fit. I feel like a lazy slob at the mo because I cant do much exercise. Do some for me please!

Donna- Morning sickness + this heat= a nightmare. Polly is right, make sure you drink loads of water and stay cool.

We went to the new house today to check how things are coming along. All hands are on deck. Our kitchen is fitted and the fireplace was going in when we were there. Bad news is we have to wait for our kitchen floor tiles which have been delayed. They dont know when they will arrive and say they are somewhere between here and China!!!

It is such a pain when you cant exert yourself beacuse there's lots of stuff i could be doing when DH is at work but I just cant lift heavy things or strain. Oh well, cant complain I suppose!

Im now off to clear out the fridge and freezer . Ive been putting this off all day as Im scared of what Ill find behind the frozen chips! wish me luck....

DD x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello all,

one-handed typing I'm afraid, so apologies for typos etc. W just won't settle today. I think it is the heat. Despite the rain, it is still 27 degrees inside and all the windoews are open.

Polly - 38 miles!!!!!! You must be mega-fit. I am in awe.

Deedee- good luck with the freezer and all the other moving fun. It'll all be worth it in the end.

Donna - hope you're feeling a bit better.  I _will_ put a picture of Will one day, but I can't work out how to do it, and never seem to get the time to experiment with it all.

Claire - hope you have a fabulous time. Any room for a little one in your suitcase?

Annie - you haven't upset me, but I don't know what to do for the best. Secretly I wish someone (GP, hv etc) would tell me to give up bf on medical grounds, so I'd have a valid 'excuse', and because they don't I struggle on. I keep hoping that it will get easier. I am so jealous of the amount of sleep you are getting, that I do feel really torn as to what to do.
Hope your stitches are better soon.  House sounds fab. 

Got to go,
Emma, xxxxx
[br]Posted on: 13/06/06, 18:46It is quiet with Claire on holiday and Annie incommunicado.  I'll just talk to myself to keep us on page 1.

I'm still struggling with breastfeeding. I went to another support group yesterday for advice. I'm now very clear on what I'm doing wrong and what I should be doing, but I just can't put it into practice. Sooooo frustrating. It is like learning to drive all over again, with that feeling that you'll never be able to master it (or was that just me ).
We've got an appointment with a consultant at Bedford Hospital tomorrow to see if W's tongue can be operated on to make feeding easier. They'll do it there and then if it is necessary. I've decided that if that doesn't help we will give up on bf. I have to keep going for another week though, whatever happens. W has been in contact with a child who now has chickenpox so bf gives him my immunity from it.

Dh has gone away today until Sunday. Very scary, but I'm determined to prove to myself that I can cope unaided. I'll be on the phone to everyone I've ever met all weekend for moral support. 

Just realised that it is dh's birthday tomorrow and our wedding anniversary next week, and I haven't done anything at all about either. 

Hope you're all OK
Emma, xxxxxx


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

at you all thinking I am megafit!!!! Have I ever told you that I am SIX (count 'em) stone overweight??

If you can't get out to get DH a card, just make him one - just fold a bit of paper and put a funny drawing on it. If you want, you can tell him Will drew it, or that you had to do it onehanded! Well, that's what I'd do  Oh, jsut realised you said he was away. You were on your own before, weren't you? And you managed ok then! I can imagine that it is hard, but you can always text me for moral support - i'm afraid that we are off for a long weekend away though, otherwise I'd offer more...

What is happening with Will and feeding? Is he not able to latch on properly? If he has an op tomorrow, is it a little thing that happens in outpatients? Or is it a bit more than that?

I'm about all day today, so I'll look in later.

Love
Polly[br]Posted on: 15/06/06, 11:48


emmadaffodil said:


> Just realised that it is dh's birthday tomorrow and our wedding anniversary next week, and I haven't done anything at all about either.


And has Will remembered it's Father's Day on Sunday?!!!!!!

Just being helpful.....

Love
Polly


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hello everyone,

Glad to hear everyone is doing well.

Emma I wish I could say more but you will be fine when DH is away, you are coping really well. Will is doing fine and I assume putting on weight so feeding isn't going as bad as you think. it must be hard not having much sleep but it will get better and hopefully the operation will help. Don't feel bad or defeated if you have to have to switch to bottles, you can do some formula feeds and some breast if you want so that way he still gets breast milk. Have you tried giving him breast milk from a bottle? he may take it better?

Come on here if you need to we are all here offering you as much support as we can.

Went to twin clinic today and saw the consultant, had a sneaky scan to  both twinnies are doing fine. Had to have bloods done again as my booking in bloods were lost 
My next scan is at 21 weeks and I'll be scaned every 4 weeks after that  
Not sure how often I'll be seeing the midwife but hospital will be seeing me every month for scans and I'll be seen every 4-6 weeks at twin clinic! Work will love all those appointments but hay ho!

I will be induced at 38 weeks if twins haven't arrived before then which I am thinking and hoping they will - but not to early. Saw somw really huge women at clinic today - scary I can't get that big!

DH and I had 's' at the weekend for the first time since before conception  I must say I was a lot more sensitive and really enjoyed myself    although the actuall penetration doesn't really excit me its ok but other stuff is better if you know what I mean  (sorry it tmi)

Really should be writting an essay! got 4 weeks to write it. first draft has to be in in 2 weeks!

Donna xx

Emma hope I didn't sound bossey - was trying to make you feel better honest.


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hi Polly,

You are helpful, as always. 

I won't be texting you. I can only do it on dh's phone and that will be with him. I can't work it out on mine. 
In fact today's trip to Germany has been cancelled, so he is onloy away Friday and Saturday now (some ghastly work bonding/teambuilding thing).

Yes, Will isn't latching on properly. He only goes on the nipple, not the whole breast (sorry if TMI), which may be because his tongue doesn't reach out quite far enough. Supposedly this makes feeding slower and less efficient, and makes babies more windy - all problems we're suffering from. How much of this is due to his tomngue and how much poor technique on my part I don't know. The op tomorrow is minor - takes about 5 minutes apparently.

I did manage to get out to buy dh a card and a cake (more for my benefit - i love M&S birthday cake ) , but he'll have to do without a present. I don't really approve of father's day....

Are you joining me in ignoring the football this afternoon?

Have a lovely weekend away. Somewhere nice?
Emma, xxxx

[br]Posted on: 15/06/06, 16:06Donna - not bossy at all.  I need and want all the advice I can get. Will won't take my milk from a bottle, but will take formula. Don't know why that is. :-

Glad the scan went well. I bet it was lovely to see them again.  What is it with hospitals and blood tests. I don't think I had any taken that didn't get lost, tested for the wrong thing, results sent to the wrong place etc.

Well done on the 's' - still none for me. 

I hope you don't have to be induced. I thought that was far worse than labour itself. Oooh, I don't mean to frighten you.

take care Donna,
Emma, xxxxx


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Grrrrrr Having major laptop probs.  Really affecting my work, as I haven't bought a work laptop yet, but I have borrowed DH's this evening. Also lost my contacts list at work, as laptop is away being fixed, and I had a major bit of communication to do today, and had no contact details. In addition, overwrote all my contact list on my phone, so can't get them from that. Everything at once!!!!!

Anyway - Donna - Great to see another scan! Glad everything is going well, has it been cooler for you the last couple of days? You look quite small from your photos, so I guess being big is quite scary. 

Emma, good for you getting out, are you feeling less housebound? It must be hard if W is always wanting you. Hopefully tomorrow is going to sort it all out. If not - my sister had problems with bf, only did it for 6 weeks with DNiece, and I don't think she bothered with DNephew  and her kids at 17 and 15 are huge and healthy and bolshie. It really isn't the end of the world, and not many kids were bf for about three decades (she says, taking liberties with history), which might mean that you weren't, and I wasn't, and look at us! I only got overweight after I had ME, I was a real skinny minnie before, so that's nothing to do with it. 

If that is DH's phone number I have - great! I'll text him supportive messages for you all weekend and make him feel really guilty!!!    (your contact details didn't get overwritten, as you are nothing to do with work!). Is W's tongue attached at the front, or is it something else?

Lots of love

Polly


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Evening all,

Just a quickie - food in the oven. 

Polly - how annoying about your laptop and phone. Hope you sort it all out soon.

Donna  - i hope the heat isn't getting to you too much. It is really humid here tonight.

Deedee - hope the move goes (went?) ok and wasn't to stressful.

Annie, Claire - hello.

Well, Will had his tongue snipped. It took all of 4 seconds. Too early to say if it has helped or not. It certainly hasn'y hindered.

Got to go,
Emma, xxxxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi all,

Hope you are having nice weekends.

Deedee have you moved now? how did it go.

Emma hope your weekend with ot DH is going well (I am sure it is) how is Will after is operation?

Polly sounds like you were having a real day of it! hope things have improved and you are having a nice weekend.

Annie hope all is well with you to, when are you back with us?

Claire are you still on holiday? can't remember how long you are away for.

I am hoping not to be induced as by brothers girlfrined was in labour on and off for 4 days when she was induced - nighmare. I am hoping because I am small 5ft 3in I think? and weighed 8 1/2 - 9 stone before becoming pregnant that I will have them earlier as my body will have reached full capacity, although I don't want them to early obviously.
I have read somewhere though that is as nothing to do with your size and that your body can do remarkable things when it needs to so thinking I could still be a beached whale within a few months.  
Heat isn't to bad but tis creeping up again here so hope I can sleep tonight.

Love to all

Donna xx


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Hi all,

Just a quickie, we are at m&d's for dinner and I sneaked onto their pc. Well, we are in at last!! I dont remember moving ever being this stressful. We had a disaster last night. After having spent the whole day unpacking and clearing away our stuff, DH decided to have a bath but while running it discovered the bathroom floor was covered in water. I rushed downstairs to get buckets only to find that our kitchen had turned into a shower room!!! The water was coming through the light sockets and flooding the kitchen. I immediately phoned the builder and he arranged for the plumber to come out first thing this morning. A burst valve under the bath apparantly and the same thing happened next door, would you believe!!  Anyway to cut a long story short, hopefully the only damage will be minor and the builder will bl***y well fix it asap!
If I ever mention moving again please talk me out of it!

Hopefully BT will come out this week and the internet be up and running again soon.

Hope everyone is well. Ill check back soon. Sorry this post is a whingy one.

luv dd XX


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Deedee,

Glad your all moved and starting to unpack. Sorry you had a near disaster with the bathroom but hopefully will be sorted asap? do you need to pay for it to be fixed?
I hope you have some time off work now to rest now.

Donna xx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello,

Deedee  - what a stressful move. Hope you manage to sort out the bathroom problem soon. As though moving itself wasn't bad enough....  Take care of yourself.

Donna - if it is any consolation, my induction went really quickly and then I was only in labour for 5.5 hours. The worst bit was the application of the gel to my cervix. I have never known such pain, and i swore really badly at the midwives.  Hopefully you won't need it though. 
Hope the heat isn't too bad for you. It has really cooled down here.

Annie, Polly  

After a difficult night last night I've decided to take a tough new approach to baby management.  I've decided upon a proper routine, and am going to try to stick to it. I bet we're in for a difficult night though. I'm vaguely following Gina Ford's book. I bought it when pg and thought it sounded so horrific that I threw my copy away. Anyway, I bought another copy on Friday and it all seems to make more sense now, so I'm giving it a go. I'll keep you posted. Please, please let it work - I need sleep for my sanity.

Take care everyone,
Emma, xxxx


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Morning everyone

Hope you're all well.  I've had a quick skim through the posts (lots of work emails to plough through today,  ).

Deedee, glad you're safely moved in albeit with a hiccup with the bathroom.  Hope it's all ok now?

Emma, how did the start of 'baby management' go last night? 

Polly, how are you?  Hope your laptop problems are sorted!

Donna, hope you're not getting too uncomfortable in the heat.  I have a friend who's a week overdue now so goodness knows how she's finding it too.

Annie, hi!

Well Barcelona was great although my friend talked about her scoundrel of a bf the entire time (except when she stopped to phone him several times and text about 20 times a day!).  However, saw the sights, La Rambla (main street), Picasso museum, Gaudi's work in Parc Guell, Sagrada Familia and the cathedral.  Exhausted now though!

Other good news is that my smear test results were waiting for me when I returned and are 'normal'.  I had a follow up letter a week ago saying I hadn't been for my appointment but reasoned they'd probably crossed each other.  Thank goodness I didn't have to go again!

Am having a mini drama though.  Af is now two days late and I haven't felt right all month, I even joked to DP about being pg as I was a little bit late taking a pill (but only a few hours, I didn't think anything of it until I looked on the scary-internet and read all sorts of horrible things).  Anyway now there is no sign of the witch and I'm starting to panic big time as I've been drinking like a trooper and taking medication for hayfever that is anti-pg.  Not to mention all the other issues.  I've been knicker-checking constantly for days, I think my colleague think there's something wrong with me with my constant trips to the loo.  

Claire xxx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Afternoon all,

Claire - I didn't realise you'd be back so soon (and feel terrible for not saying hello to you in yesterday's post).  I'm so glad you had a nice time.

Goodness, what a nerve-wracking situation you find yourself in. If you were pg (and i know that is a big 'if') don't worry too much about drinking, hayfever stuff etc. Most 'normal' people, who aren't thinking about cycles, getting pg etc, can be weeks late before they realise and carry on as normal. A ridiculous number of conceptions take place after drunken nights out, for one thing.
I'd love to say that you sound pg (although I know ideally you wanted to wait until after you got married), but only time will tell. I don't want to sound discouraging, but it could be that the heat or some kind of virus have delayed af, even though you are on the pill. Are you normally as regular as clockwork? Could taking one pill late disrupt the cycle a bit? Has this ever happended before? Sorry if i sound thick - I stopped taking the pill back in 1996 and can't really remember what it was like. 
WE're all here for you, whatever happens. 

Fantastic news about the smear test. That must be a huge relief. 

Baby management went surprisingly well last night. I put him down at 7pm. After some crying he slept until 10ish. I then fed him and he slept through until 3.15. Then it went a bit wrong. he fed and then wouldn't stop crying. I fed him again at 5 (but should, in theory have waited until 7) and he finally slept from 6 until 8. The timetable has gone a bit wrong today as we went out and about. I went to the breastfeeding support group again, and it was really good. I'll stick with it a bit longer as it seems to be going a bit more smoothly (famous last words.......).

Got to go,
Emma, xxxxxxx


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hi Emma

Yep back on Saturday it was a 4-day break, needed to be back for my dad's bday and fathers day really.  Anyway it's Sicily two weeks Saturday with DP so will soon be off again!  

I seriously hope it's not pg, I want to do it properly with the right vitamins and no alcohol etc... am hoping it's just some sort of upset.  DP said perhaps aunt flo thinks I'm still on my holidays so is just boarding the coach now and on her way, I don't know how men think it works!   Yes I am usually very regular, like clockwork, I could set my watch by it.  Last af was very light and short so perhaps I'm going through a phase.  Anyway I bought a test at lunchtime as I am very impatient and just want an answer, so if af hasn't arrived by tonight I will use it.  An odd one for a fertility chatroom but I'm praying for a bfn this time.  

Smear test was a huge relief.  Despite surviving last time, I so didn't want to go back for a repeat incase it didn't go as well.  Anyway think am making new strides with the vag as the s was easier last time too, so I'm feeling optimistic.

Sounds like 'baby management' is working, stick with it, I'm sure it'll be easier very soon.  

Claire x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Goodness Claire - you are brave getting a hpt. Better to know now though than to keep wondering. I bet af arrives within 10 minutes of taking the test, if my past experiences are anything to go by. I hope you get the result you want. I'll be on tenterhooks until tomorrow now.

Emma, xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi all,

Just a qucik post as so tired.

Emma glad the baby book and bf group are helping. you sound a lot happier now and your soon be a pro   in time to give me loads of advice.

Claire, holiday sounds great but you enjoyed the greak although it doesn't sound like you got much rest.
I hope the witch turns up for you soon, sure she will taking the pill a few hours late shouldn't make any difference.
Af will no dout arrive after you have taken the test, good luck though

Work well manager being a bit moany AGAIN. got to tell her tommorrow that I am likely to have 2/3 appointmenst a month and they don't fall on my half day so will need to swap days! sure it will go down like a led balloon! 

getting bigger by the day and having back ache because of it!
getting up all night to wee still which should have stopped now but I think as I am drinking more I need to wee more.

Love to all

Donna xx


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Morning

Sorry, didn't have the guts to do the test but still no af.    Hopefully will be a simple explanation.

Donna, hope it goes ok with the boss today re the appointments.  Let her moan away, your twins are far far more important than her silly attitude!

Emma, hope you had a good night with Will.

Hi Annie, Polly, Deedee.

Claire x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Hi Everyone!

Just snuck on to my mates pc, so need to be quick!

Claire-  Glad you had a good break in Barcelona. I know I shouldn't say this, but how fab would a BFP be! 

Donna - Pleased to hear the twinnies are doing really well. 

Deedee- Congrats on moving in to your new home!

Emma - I'm glad you're going to a breast feeding support group. I think they're a huge help to anyone giving it a go.

Polly -  Hope the lasptop is sorted!

Hannah is doing fab. She now weighs 8lb 15ozs. Still eating and feeding well. Has her grumpy moments - but don't we all!

Broadband is being re installed at my house on the 3rd July and we hope to move home on 15th! Not long now girls and you'll be wishing I'd stayed away!

TTFN xxx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello all,

Annie - glad you and hannah are doing well. It will be great when you have broadband (and your own home) again. I can't believe how quickly time has gone. Does your new extended house look fabulous?

Claire - any news? How are you bearing up?

Donna - I had the non-stop weeing all the way through, I'm afraid. Hope you are OK otherwise. I'm not surprised your back is aching with carrying 2 babies, and you're tiny aren't you. I hope you aren't doing too much standing and lifting at work, although I guess it is hard to avoid that.

Polly, Deedee - hello.

Got to go and grab some lunch,
Emma, xxxxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi everyone,

Emma your a VIP member how come? thats not fair I want coloursed stars 
How is Will doing? are you recovering ok from teh birth.

Annie glad all is ok with you and Hannah, can't wait to have you back.

Claire AF arrived yet.

Manager/boss was in a fowl mood! had an appointment at 10:30 but she turned up at 11:30! the guy was really annoyed but somehow it was all my fault for not phoning her when he arrived! even though he had told me in the morning that she was expecting him but running a little late so to ask him to wait. which I did, but to me a little late isn't 1 hour! when she fianlly did arrive after the guy saying he was leaving! when I said morning to her she completely ignored me  really pi$$ed me off!

Off to eat jacket potatos and chicken curry! meant to be my dinner but twins want it now!

Back later

Donna xx[br]Posted on: 20/06/06, 15:08Hi again,

Had something to eat then went to sleep for a few hours which I needed but I really should be starting my essay, need to email first draft to my tutor over the weekend  got a busy weekend to! brothers 18th bday party friday night then I'm having a few friends over saturday night for my bday in a weeks time and to celebrate twins so not gonna have much time over the weekend. Also wanted monday off to recover from it all but manager os being funny about it as I want monday after off to!

AAAARRRGGHHH rant over.

Must start essay but think I 'll have a bath/shower first

Donna xx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello again,

Donna - I have no idea why I am a VIP member, but i love the coloured stars. 

You did the right thing having a rest this afternoon - you have to listen to your body. I really want a jacket potato and curry, now you've mentioned it. Actually I am having curry this evening.

Your boss sounds an absolute nightmare. You'll be out of there soon though, so try not to let her get to you. 

Will seems very grumpy this evening. I've just put him down for the night, but he is not settling. He rejected breast milk for his feed just now and took a bottle of formula instead. Perhaps being tired has reduced the quality of my milk. 

Take care,
Emma, xxxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi emma,

Not to sure about the breast milk, lack of sleep may reduce quality I am not to sure. I wouldn't worry yourself about it a bottle of formula wont hurt him and he may settle for you now giving you time to rest.   so everyone wins.
Dh watching footy? mine is so I am home alone.

Feeling really down tonight which I think was started by work today. I just hate it its ok there for a week then it goes all mad again. I know there will be an atmos for the rest of the week! I really need to talk to manager about days annual leave I wanted 26th June and 3rd of july although I think she will only give me one of those so will have to be 3rd as I am seeing midwife on that day and its easier if I take as many appoitnments out of work time as I can.
Also need to talk to here about future appointmets got 1 on 27th and then another on 31st neither of which fall on my half day so will need to swap in 2 consecutive weeks which I know will be a problem. also its looking likely I will have atleast 3 appoitnments a month which again will be a problem and thats providing I have a trouble free pregnancy.

I just can't stnad the hassel, agro, atmos and bi***ing! Work don't seem to understand that I am having twins, they have the attitude well she's only 4 months pregnant which is true but with twins it is different.
I hardly sit down all day which I should be doing but if I do stuff will get reported back to my manager and I can't handle it! but I am getting really uncomfortable.
Some days belly is really heavy and tight. thats without feeling and being sick approx 5 times a week!

sorry don't mean to come on here and moan at you but been in tears this evening, addmitedly it doesn't take much but I just don't want to be there. I can't afford not to work though, I know my health and that of the twins is more importanat than anything but rent and bills still need to be paid and unfourtunatly we are not that well off.
I am also really frightened that the twins will be poorly and in scubu, it terrifies me  

sorry I am going on and on now and prbabaly not making any sense.

sorry Donna


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Oh Donna, you poor love.  The chances of the twins being in scbu are very slim. Although Will being in scbu was the scariest and most upsetting thing I have ever experienced, it feels like a hundred years ago. If they do end up in there (and there is no reason to expcet they will) the staff and facilities are just amazing.

Sorry, sorry, sorry - have to go Will is screaming. I'll be back when I can. Thinking of you...

Emma, xxxx
[br]Posted on: 20/06/06, 21:12Donna - sorry I had to dash off mid posting last night. I was then very worried about you. You really can't be on your feet all day when you are pg, especially as time goes on. I don't know how (or if) you can avoid that though in your job. Don't work have to give you time off for medical appointments? Is is feasible to get some kind of doctors note saying that you have to take things a bit easier at work? i don't know how these things work. :-

Have you felt the twins move yet - should be any time now. I think I felt it at 17 weeks, but perhaps it is different with twins. You'll feel a bit happier, I reckon, when that happens - somehow it makes everything seem much more real.

I wish I could be more help. 

Emma, xxxxxx


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hi Everyone

Had a busy day and a bit at work so not even a chance to pop on and say something.  

Well I'm not pg!    I don't know whether to be happy or sad.    I also don't know why the witch is so late but I do now have afew af symptoms so hope that's it ...  

Donna, I'm sorry you've been feeling so down.    I don't know if it's the same everywhere but I'm entitled to time off for all doctors and dentists appointments.  Emma's right, you can't be on your feet all day when you're carrying twins - hopefully your doctor can help you out here with a note of some sort.  I expect all sorts of fears regarding scbu etc go through every soon-to-be mothers mind (I imagine I'll be in a complete panic over everything) but in reality the chances are very small and it's only natural.  I hope you feel better soon. x

Annie, great to hear from you and pleased to hear Hannah's great progress.  Also good news on the broadband.  

Claire xxx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello again,

Claire - I'm glad you got the result you wanted. I quite understand why you would have a few twinges of disappointment too though.  Have a huge glass or two of wine tonight, lots of choclate, and a big cuddle from dp, and perhaps you'll feel a little bit better.

Hope everyone else is OK. We didn't have the best night last night (sorry, yet another whinge about lack of sleep from me), despite sticking rigidly to the Gina Ford timetable yesterday. I guess you just can't timetable babies, only robots. Both dh and I have our contrary moments, so I gues this is to be expected.

Annie - how is your friend getting on - the one who was advised to abandon breastfeeding? The only thing stopping me from giving up is the worry that he still wouldn't sleep any better on formula milk, and I couldn't take the frustration and disappointment of that. I feel guilty saying that as my prime reason for not stoping should be something to do with bf giving Will a good start in life. that is a factor, but a selfish desire for sleep is my overriding concern. he is certainly thriving on the present regime though - he is huge now. He wasn't weighed this week, but he has to be well over 11lb now.

Hope everyone else is OK. What exciting things are you all up to at the weekend? We're spending Sunday with SIL, MIL and nieces/nephew. On Saturday I desperatley want to get my hair cut. I look like I've been dragged through a hedge backwards and feel in need of a radical revamp. 

Emma, xxxx


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Morning

Thanks Emma.  It was a weird feeling as I didn't want either result, and I'm still confused as to why I'm so late when this has never happened before.  On the plus side, given that s has only been possible for about 5-6 months, I also feel a little bit grateful to have had this dilemma at all in a funny sort of way.  

My weekend plans are to have a curry at my parents tonight, gloss painting tomorrow morning, having my hair cut and highlighted tomorrow afternoon then out for a pub meal in the evening with DP, and then going all-day shopping on Sunday.    I need to get some light clothes that cover arms and legs for Sicily as the temperature there is pretty high and I'm very fair...  

Right, must do some work.  Hope everyone is ok.

Claire x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello,

Claire - your weekend plans sound good, as always, apart from the gloss painting. I love painting walls, but hate gloss painting so much, especially cleaning up afterwards; I always seem to get it in my hair and on my clothes too. 

We're starting baby massage classes today. Hopefully a great chance to meet some new people too. Babies, for all their charms, are not great conversationalists.

Have a lovely day everyone,
Emma, xxx


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hope the massage class went well.

Well, it's Friday again!!!      

I'll be having those large glasses of wine tonight.  

Hope you all have good weekends.

Claire xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hello all,

Went to my baby brothers 18th birthday party last night although his birthday isn't till next week. I felt so old! I know I will be 24 next week but realy felt the age gap between us when all his friends were there! I am sure he has a major hangover today  

Finally recieved a cheque for DH insurnace claim for being run over last year, hoping it will cover all that we need and want for the babies plus a new car - well not brand new we didn't get that much! I feel happier now that once the cheque clears we can start buying baby things and much muhc needed maternaity clothes.

Work still same as ever, manager is funny one min she is talking to me about taking it easy and cutting back on my hours if I need to and the next she is going on about how she doesn't mind me being pregnant but it can't effect my work bla bla. I know I am entitled to take all my appointments off and be paid and still have my half day but for ease of it I take them in my half day cause she moans that its not fair on other staff if I'm at an appoitnment so they can't have there half day! well there is such a thing as agency staff! really can't wait to leave! I am think that because of teh way they are I will have to leave before I have planned but we'll see.

Emma I hope you haven't given up on the plan/routine? itas bound to have up and down days and you can always adapt it as you go along I guess to suit you and will better.
How about feeding Will formula at night to see if he sleeps better then you could still bf during the day?
how was babay massage?

Hope everyone else is ok?

Donna xx

p.s still haven't started essay and first draft has to be emailed this weekend! really don't feel like doing it but reall have to try   lunch and a bath first I think


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello

I tried to post earlier, but my opst vanished. 

Hope you are all having a lovely weekend. I've had a really nice day today, not doing anything in particular - walking the dogs, shopping, and not much else. 

Donna - how wonderful that you finally have the insurance cheque. That must be a huge weight off your mind. Buying baby stuff is great fun, although they grow out of things so quickly. I've just put Will into 'up to 3 month' clothes, and he is already bursting out of them. 
My top tip with maternity clothes is to buy as little as possible, and make sure they fit. I bought a few pairs of jeans that were a little on the large size, assuming I'd grow into them, and I never did. Tops are a easier though. Have you boobs changed size yet? Just wait until you've given birt, when they become huge. 

I can finally get back into my size 10 jeans, but they are still just a bit too tight. Give it a few weeks of dogwalking and perhaps they'll actually look OK again.

Baby massage was great - Will really liked it. He did his perfect baby act, smiling away whilst all the other babies screamed their heads off, but then made up for it in the evening with a fit of hysterics.  I am broadly sticking to the routine, especially the night-time bathing/feeding/bedtime element, and it means dh and I get an evening to ourselves and I get a chance to eat properly. He still doesn't sleep for long enough at a single stretch in the night though - 3 hours is pretty much his limit.

Have a lovely Sunday everyone
Emma, xxxxx
[br]Posted on: 24/06/06, 21:09    I tried to put a picture of Will and it didn't work, and i lost my lovely dog picture too.


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hi

Monday again  !

Hope everyone had a nice weekend?  Mine was very nice, if busy, and I'm practically blonde after the hairdressers.    The shopping was a little too successful though...  

Also did more house stuff, only the bedrooms left to paint and the kitchen units are all in, just the cooker to be fitted.  Need to order carpets at the weekend, and tiles.  What a big job this has turned into!

Donna, if you feel old, I must be over the hill.  My little brother was 28 last week and boy did that make me feel like an old woman!  Good news on the insurance cheque.

xxx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello,

Hope you're all well.

Claire - sounds like you're going great guns with the house. When will it be ready to go on the market?

Will is having his 1st set of vaccinations this afternoon, so I'm expecting a very unsettled evening. A lady I met today said not to worry, her child only screamed for 4 days afterwards - _only_ 4 days! We seem to have an endless round of baby-related activities and appointments this week. Tomorrow is my one day without anything and I'm planning to visit a fantastic garden centre I've just discovered to buyt lots of plants for the garden. i have lots of vouchers from last Xmas so I won't even be spending real money. 

Take care.
Emma, xxxxx


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hi

Ooh, poor Will with his vaccinations... I hope it goes well and he isn't too upset afterwards.  4 days, surely she's exagerating?!  

Hoping for the house to be ready to go on the market at end of July but it depends on a few factors, particularly finding the house we want first as ours should go very quickly, and that's proving difficult to find.  I'm in half a mind to sell mine early as selling two houses together and buying one seems a bit too traumatic for me, being such a stress head and control freak.  

I'm on the count down to Sicily now, I can't wait, only 11 days to go.    I'm going to be gutted when all my holidays are over, work is absolutely awful at the moment.  

Hope everyone else is ok.  It's very quiet at the moment!!

Claire x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello again,

Will survived his injections and didn't scream too much. He seems to be off his food a bit since though. I bet we're in for a sleepless night though. 

Claire - sorry you're having such a horrible time at work. Are they still talking about restructuring and redundancies etc? Must be very unsettling.

I can't give any useful advice about selling houses. Selling one of your houses would put yyou in a stronger position when it came to having an offer accepted on a house. Could you cope with living in dp's house for a few months now that it is all tarted up?

Hope everyone else is Ok. I'm in the middle of cooking dinner and just can't get used to a ceramic hob. It is all taking far longer than I expected. 

Emma, xxx


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hi

Emma, glad Will was ok after his injections.  Hope he was ok during the night... ?

Hope everyone else is ok?

Yep still talking about restructuring and redundancies, it's only been a few years since we went through this before and it was pretty horrible.  I came out of it ok last time but this time I'm not so sure.

Yes I could live in his house now that the bathroom has been changed.  Good point about being in a stronger position.  Guess we'll discuss it over the weekend and see.  We'd also save more money as I'm going to have to pay off my mortgage early anyway so we would be down to just paying his houses mortgage.  

Claire x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello,

Hope you are all well. What a beautiful sunny day. 

Will survived his injections just fine. In fact, they made him really sleepy and put him off his food for a few hours so I got a good nights sleep. 

We have a punishing schedule of baby-related activities today. It is nice to get out of the house and meet other people although, to be honest, it would be nice to talk about something other than babies.

Bye for now,
Emma, xxxxx


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Hi all, just a quickie
have had awful computer probs, and been away for work, so feel a bit out of touch. Got back yesterday and went for a latelunch with DH at the "Hitchin Creche", wondered if I might recognise Emma there  , but no babies of the right age! 

Sounds like everyone is more or less ok, I'll check back later. 

Love
Polly


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello,

Popped home for lunch. I don't know whether to go back out. There has been a huge accident near here and I fear I'll spend the afternoon sitting in a traffic jam. But I really want to go - yet another breastfeeding counselling session with a health visitor who assures me she can help make it easier for me.

Polly - lovely to have you back - I missed you.  I _never_ go to the Hitchin creche on weekdays (although do sometimes with dh at weekends). All those mothers freak me out a bit - I still don't feel like I really am one  - and I feel a bit of a billy-no-mates going on my own (plus I'm too dangerous with my pushchair to negotiate small spaces).

Got to go and check the travel situation online,
Emma, xxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Hi Everyone!

It's me - the every now and again vag team member   I have just about had enough now. I am sick and tired of living out of boxes, having to move us across the road every 1 -2 weeks and not being able to talk to you guys every day  

Well, there would appear to be some light at the end of the tunnel. My internet is being re connected next week and I hope to be moving home the week after that. We've both been at the house painting as often as we can. DH has had some really naff shifts lately so I've been going on my own in the afternoons when MIL is around to have Hannah.

I'm just absolutely worn out. I don't feel like I stop. If I'm not decorating then I'm out and about buying things for the house as well as looking after the baby. I just can't wait for it to all settle down.

Other than my usual moans everything is really well. Hannah is doing brilliantly. She's putting on nice amounts of weight each week. She weighed 9lb 14ozs yesterday and she's starting to sleep brilliantly at night time too. This last week we've been able to follow the bath, bottle and bed routine and she's sleeping from 8/9 through to 3am. So long as she's getting some decent naps in the day which is proving a challenge as I'm dashing around all the time.

I've tried desperately to catch up with everyones news but I've had to scan all the maessages briefly and get a gist!

Donna - Great that the insurance cheque finally arrived. What a relief and not a moment too soon I bet. Hannah is starting to grow out of all her newborn things so as soon as you know what you're having let me know and I can send you all her plain stuff and loads of pink if there's a girl or two in your tummy! She's barely worn alot of it as we were given so much.

Emma- My friend was talked in to continuing until the 6 months. She's struggling on and her baby still wakes 2-3 times a night and then is awake full stop if he stirs at around 5am. 
Don't feel selfish if you decide to give it up. My thoughts are happy mum = happy baby. If you're completely exhausted how are you able to give Will your best? You've done amazingly well to have fed him for this long and he's had an excellent start in life. Formula might not make an immediate difference, but the biggest benefit I found was being able to see exactly what Hannah had eaten in the day. For example, she's not had a decent nap this morning so she's only had a small feed. I now know I need to take her and get her to nod off for a good long time and now she's grizzly it's because she's tired - not hungry. If she's has a good few hours now , when she wakes up she'll finish a bottle. This then sets me up to have her in bed at 8pm tonight and not see her til 3am. 
I am no way saying this works for everyone, but being the frantic paranoid Mum that I am, I needed to know exactly what was going on with her and then I could work with it and now at 6 weeks I can work my day to suit her needs for me to be able to benefit by having a good few hours kip each night.
Maybe wehn I get back online we can log on together and have a proper chat about it? If I can help in anyway you know I will. in the meantime I'll find out what advice my friend has been given and pass it on to you.

Claire - sorry that things are a bit naff at work at the moment. At least there's Sicily to look forward too you lucky thing!

Polly - Know how you feel about being out of touch. It utterley stinks! Glad you doing alright otherwise x

Deedee-  hope things are progressing well!

right, need to get my baby in the car and go for a nice drive. will be back as soon as poss x


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hi

Sorry not been around last few days much, been so busy at work.  I've now been summoned to see the Director next Weds and am panicking about what on earth it's about.  

Annie, great to hear from you and sounds like you and Hannah are doing just great!

Polly, sorry you've been incommunicado!

Hi everyone else.

Can't stop to say anything else (no flipping time!) except enjoy the weekend! 

                        

Claire x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Claire - hope you have a lovely weekend. Your pre-weekend excitment makes me smile every Friday. 
Try not to worry about work - i bet they want to offer you a promotion (although would that stop dp proposing until he has had 2 promotions?).

Annie - I can't wait to have you back with us full-time. A proper char about feeding would be great. Actually, I've pretty much decided to stop breastfeeding, but I think I have to do it gradually. It is making me miserable and exhausted and that is no good to anyone, least of all Will.
I can't believe Hannah sleeps for 7 hours in a trot - I am so jealous. have you tried changing the time so it is from 11pm until 6am?

I am feeling very sorry for myself today. My hayfever is terrible - sore throat, runny nose, breathing problems, etc and I've gone deaf in one ear. I'm off to see the doctor now, but unfortunately it is the one I don't like so much, so I don't expect much. I do need to check it is hayfever and nothing more contagious though. It is keeping me awake at night, in the precious few hours when Will is asleep which is not good. 

Hope everyone else is OK.
Emma, xxxx

[br]Posted on: 30/06/06, 15:19Morning all,

I am much less grumpy today. I saw my GP yesterday and now have lots of drugs.  Turns out I have a horrible ear infection and need antibiotics, plus she gave me stronger hayfever meds. I'm still very deaf in one ear though - quite disorientating.

I have also finally decided to give up breastfeeding, and feel so much happier for making that decision. I have to do it gradually over several weeks to avoid getting mastitis (yuk - I already feel like a cow). I am not going to let anyone make me feel bad about the decision. I really had to start thinking about my health and happiness. I probably got this infection because I'm so tired and run down. I feel quite selfish saying it but I can't wait to ditch these hideous nursing bras and get some sexy new lingerie. I want to feel womanly again, not just a mother/milking machine.

Dh has taken W out for the morning, so I'm pottering around enjoying my freedom. I've managed to clean the house properly for the first time in about 2 weeks. Bet dh will mess it up within minutes of getting back though. 

Hope you all have a lovely weekend.

Donna, Deedee - hope the heat isn't too much for you.
Polly - no mega cycle rides today 
Annie, Claire - hello

Emma, xxxxxxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hello everyone,

Feels like such a long time since I last logged on.

Annie glad you will be back with us soon, thank you for the offer of Hannahs clothes that would be fantastic but are you sure? wouldn't you rather save them for baby number 2

Emma I am so pleased you have come to a decision about breast feeding and for what its worth I really think you have made the right one, you will be much happier and more relaxed and so will Will. Yo've already given him the best start possible and by bottle feeding you are still doing the best for him as breat feeding isn't working for either of you.

Deedee you've been quieter than me hope all is ok?

Polly good to hear form you as ever, where have you been on your travels this time? How is DH by the way?

Claire I really have no idea about the house selling and nuying situation as I rent so can't help there sorry. Hope work isn't to bad next week.

I have been a bit poorly this week felt really tired all week! had a mini argument with my manager on wednesday morning because she was moaning about all my appoitnments and she isn't well and she can't have a deputy that is away all the time bla bla. She needs to write me official letter - which to me mean warnings of some kind! and needs to right to my GP - yeah right like thats haapening!
She wasn't that nasty, and I know she cant stop me going to my appoitnments but I got really upset and ended up in tears after she left! I was so angry and upset because i will have to go through this for every appoitnment why can't she just except i am pregnant!
After that wednesday morning I then had an upset stomache from wednesday afternoon which I put down to her upsetting me, went to bed early after DH made me toast but by morning I felt worse and was crying I felt so ill - as you can tell I have been over emotional this week  
Took thursday off work which just agrivated manager even more -  as in her words I am off when I feel like it! - well screw her a pregnant lady can take as much time off sick as she needs! its just all the crap I get from her, she is being so awkward and horrible becaus eshe wants me to leave!
Went to docs on tursday as I was worried about the babies what with the upset stomach and moring sickness, where I discovered I have a urine tract infection so was put on anitbiotics. seeing midwife monday so hopefully ti will have cleared up!
Manager as also had urine infection adn I am sure she didn't believe me as she was being all nice askign m=what antibiotics I was on, I showed her so hope that shuts the stupid cow up!

Anyway thats my week, today I plan to rest but really have to get some essay writting done! tommorrow os my birthday and we are going out for lunch althouhg not sure its weather for carvery but never mind and I have monday off work - yeah so off to start baby shopping!

Picked up new family car yesterday a renult laguna - its very nice but very big compared to what I am used to

sorry feel I have waffled on

Donna xx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello all,

It is so good to have FF back and working. 

Annie, Deedee - are you broadband connected now. Annie, are you back properly in your own home?

Donna - how are things? Have you had your scan yet? I had a feeling it was a few days ago?

Polly - how are things? Have you reahed any decisions?

Claire - how was your holiday? Any news (i.e. proposals)?

I am fine. Actually, thats not true at the moment. I ate something that disagreed with me a few days ago and am still feeling a bit fragile. However, W has started sleeping much better, so I'm getting more sleep, and had been feeling fabulous until this food poisoning happened. I have my parents staying this week so might not be able to log on very often. No way do Iwant them looking over my shoulder.

Hope you are all OK. I've missed you all so much
Emma, xxxxx


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hello everyone!

How long was FF down for?  I tried to get onto the site on my first day back at work last week and was in utter despair when I realised that the site was offline!!!  

Hope you're feeling better Emma.  I've had bad food poisoning (from a sausage that wasn't properly cooked) and I was very ill and didn't feel right for a little while so you have my full sympathy.  

How is everyone else?  Annie are you back home yet and how is Hannah?  How are the twins Donna?  Polly, any house/ebay/other news?  Deedee, how are things with you and your pregnancy now?

The holiday to Sicily was excellent, really loved Taormina.  We had a fab time, visited the Aeolian Islands north of Sicily, Etna (but didn't brave the cable car right to the top) and Syracuse (Greek and Roman ruins) which were all really interesting.  It was very hot though and I've put on more weight due to eating two main meals a day!  

The proposal issue was superceded.  We have bought a house!    There were two houses in the whole of Luton I wanted to buy, which were both about 200 yards from my current house but I accepted that the chance of them ever being for sale were remote so we decided to look at the villages north of Luton (hence the recent house hunts in that direction).  Well, on reflection I wondered if moving away from both sets of parents was a good idea for child minding and support so we decided to consider the area we now live in too.  The local estate agent sent us a pdf of a house to 'see if that was the sort of thing we wanted' and it was one of the two houses!!    (there was no sale sign up so wouldn't have known).  Anyway we put in two offers including one at the asking price to secure the sale and take it off the market which was accepted and now our two houses are on the market.  I've had one viewer yesterday (came twice that day!) and DP's house is on the market today.  We spent the last couple of weeks laying flooring, tiling, painting, putting up missing coving, staging his house, etc. and finally (minus the bathroom tiles) we've done it.  Phew!  Now hoping for a quick sale and trying not to get too stressed......    I feel like I've hardly seen DP although we've been in the same house as each other doing house stuff.  

Haven't been pursuing the 's' either - either too tired or too stressed.  Not good, I know, I need to stay with it.  

Right, well that's enough wittering for one day.  Be back to see if anyone's posted later.

C x


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

[fly]       [/fly]

Thank goodness for that!!! I was beginning to think it would never come back! Missed you all!

Can't stay long, got a meeting, but SO glad to be in contact with you all again!

Love
Polly


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

I'M BACK!!!!

As we speak I am sat in my new lounge typing away to you all! OMG, that was the craziest 4 months of my life! Never again am I moving house and with Hannah screaming in my ear I have days when I don't think I'll try for one of those again  

You all need to get me up to speed with your news! So many questions!

Donna - Do we know the sexes of the twins yet?

Deedee - How are you doing? Have you left work now? How is your new place?

Polly - Have you made any decisions about treatment?

Claire -  How is "S" going?

Emma - Have you had an AF yet?

Need to dash right now. Got to try out my new shower!!!

Be back this arvo! ..... cause I can now!!


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

yay we're back missed you guys so much.

So much seems to have been happening while ff has been down. Babies have started kicking which is really nice, although when they both get going  
Had a scan yesterday which was amazing so detailed and I am having 2 boys   I am so happy I can't tell you.

How is everyone, whats everyones news?

Can't wait to catch up

Donna xx


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Helloooo,

Glad FF is up and running again, I felt a bit lost for a while there.....

We STILL dont have broadband, there seems to be a problem getting it set up to our new address. It doesnt help that the only number you can phone puts you through to a call centre in India....I wont give up though!

Im having a nightmare at work and have had to take legal proceedings against them because of the way they are treating me. its a LONG story but am in middle of drawing up a formal grievance- NOT what you need at 31 weeks preggars!!!

Im getting bigger every day and feel big and clumsy now. Blooming stage is definately over! Just getting impatient and counting down the days until I leave work (8th Sept).

We are going to our first antenatal class tonight- DH is slightly nervous. I think he expects bean bags, hippies and birth videos!

Everyone is convinced we are having a boy for some reason and my mum has even bought some blue clothes!! They are all in for a surprise 

got to go,

DD xx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi deedee,

Whats been happeing with you at work? I am having trouble to, going to Citizens advice tommorrow night to see where i stand! hope its sorted quickly, be interested to here all about it - sorry if thats nossey.

Claire how exciting about the house, hope your 2 sell quickly

Donna xx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Hi Again!

Donna - Two little boys! That's fantastic! I know you've only just found out - but any name ideas?

Deedee - You have had alot on your plate with this pregnancy. Moving house and taking on your employer. What an awful lot of stress. Not that I can talk of course! Believe me though, do as much as you can to try and rest now. You are so going to need your strength  

Another stressful day for me. Hannah has been really grumpy the last few days which is really unlike her. I called the Cow & Gate helpline (mega useful by the way. Other Mums and healthcare professionals run it) and they suggested that she made need hungrier baby milk? Apparantley she's going through a typical 12 week old growth spurt? Anyhoo, I'll give it a go tomorrow and see what happens. 
Desperately wanted to get her to bed early tonight so I could crack on with the house, but Bob Hope of any plans I make going accordingly these days.

Anyway, rant over. I'm off to scrub grout off tiles! The house is fabulous by the way. I'll get some piccies taken and posted as soon as I get a mo


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Baby Helpline!  

Do you have to press 1 for technical support, 2 for billing issues, 3 for twins....

Polly


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Oh Lordie - Just realised how funny that sounds!  Wish it was like that Polly. Could sure do with it at times! 

P.S - Finally managed to change my ticker so you no longer have to worry about me being 11 weeks overdue!


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello all,

This post is a race against time. My parents have taken Will out for a walk, but are due back any time. I had just logged on last night when they came over and wanted me to show them how what the internet was (they are the world's least techno-savvy people).  On the plus side they are the most devoted grandparents. I've barely had to do a thing for days. 

Donna - how fantastic that you are having    I'm so excited. The vag team needs more boys.  As I said before, you are more than welcome to have Will's old clothes. I'd rather they went to am good home than keep them gathering dust on the off chance that I might ever have sex again one day. 

Deedee - I was convinced that you'd said that you were having a   Did I just imagine that? You probably wrote about it at a time when  I was very sleep-deprived and I got the wrong end of the stick.

Annie - I can't wait to see piccies of the revamped house. I hope Hannah is OK. Will is on the formula for hungrier babies, and still takes far more than he should for his age. He now has pretty much the full bottle (8pz/240ml) 5 times a day.

Polly - hope you are ok. Any news?

Claire - welcome home. Glad you had a lovely holiday. How exciting that you have bought a house. Any hints on which village it is (you can PM me) I am so nosey. I quite understand if you want to keep schtum though......

I can't believe how much has happened to you all in the past few weeks. 

Got to go, but I'll be back soon. I think my parents are off somewhere tomorrow so I hopefully can log on in peace.

Bye for now,
Emma, xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Evening!

Check me out - Hannah is in bed and I have my evenings back! Don't know what to do first! Shall I have a soak in my new tub or carry on with all the DIY jobs that need to be done... hmmm tough choice. Oooh I know I'll try and get some piccies sent to you.

Emma - That's brilliant that Will is taking 8ozs. I managed to get 6 in Hannah earlier. She seems a bit happier after 3 feeds of hungry baby. We shall see though! 
It's so lovely to hear that your parents are smitten with Will. How lovely that he's brought you all closer together.

Deedee - Did I miss it too? Are you joining me in the pink club? I have got some fabulous clothes if you are and you fancy some hand me downs. We got given a crazy amount of clothing as gifts and there's no chance Hannah will get to wear them all. No pressure, just let me know. 
Any name ideas?!?!

right off to find the camera. Be back in a jiffy hopefully


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello again,

Annie - I am getting sooooo excited about piccies. Will we get ones of Hannah too? I wish I could work out how to send some. I suppose I could always try reading the manual one day....
Forget to say earlier, could Hannah be teething? Will started teething a few weeks ago (at 10 weeks) and my HV said this was quite normal. He was very grizzly for a couple of days? They often get the symptoms well before the teeth appear.

8oz is good, but I'm worried it is too much. That seems to be the amount for a 6 month old baby, according to the tin.  I hope he won't end up obese. 

Af hasn't appeared yet. I keep feeling like it is coming, but nothing. I'm terrified of trying tampons again. Bet I've forgotten what to do.

Emma, xxxxx


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Morning everyone

Deedee, so you're having a  ?  I think I missed it too!  I'm so sorry to hear about your work stress it's the last thing you need and pretty unpleasant.  I hope it gets ironed out asap.

Donna,    that's so fabulous and goodness, what mischief they'll be getting up to together!!!

Polly, how's things with you?  

Annie, you are conforming to my image of the real domestic goddess!    Are you fed up of DIY yet?  I'm soooo sick of the smell of white spirit, I can't tell you!

Emma, it's great you have that parental help.  I've pm'd you about the house.  Had some viewings last night at both properties so have everything crossed for an offer.  Another viewing tonight scheduled in for each property too.  I'm in a whirlwind keeping my house immaculate then racing over to DPs to make sure he hasn't ruined the ambience and showhome-ness from the previous day's cleaning and preening. 

Claire x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning Everyone!

God, it is so good to be back. Anyway...

Claire - Cleaning is totally my "thing". If a new cleaning product comes out on the market then I have to try it out. Oh - and Kim & Aggie from "How Clean is Your House" are my heros. Did you ever watch Friends? Well, my friends say I am just like Monica when it comes to cleaning  I am absolutely sick of DIY. DH is home tomorrow and will take care of a fair bit of it, but there's loads of odd jobs that need doing. I need to win the lottery so someone can come and do it all for me! 

Emma- I did think it could be teething but when I asked my friends, none of their children had done so until they were nearly 6 months so I dismissed it. I'll have a rummage around her mouth in a minute. I will of course be sending piccies of my Princess. Hope your computers can handle the amount I have. I can't be selective!
What is Will weighing at the moment? I dread taking Hannah each week. She's been putting on 6 -7 ozs a week! We're off to get weighed in again in a moment. She was 11lb 8ozs last week.

Couldn't do the piccies last night as I've left the cable at the Out Laws. Will pick them up on my way back from clinic.

Morning Donna, Polly & Deedee

TTFN x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Afternoon all,

My parents have gone out to visit some touristy sites so I get Will all to myself again and can come on FF.  After sleeping right through the night for 3 weeks, Will woke up again last night at 4 am. I'm worried that I've had my lot of unbroken sleep now.  It has been nice having the parents to stay but hard work at the same time. I hate having to cook for them in the evening, and I've not seen Big Brither all week (they are _very_ disapproving of it).

Annie - I'm not sure how heavy W is now. He was 12lb last time he was weighed but that was 3 weeks ago. He feels heavy for sure. How big was Hannah today?
Symptoms of teething include grizzlyness, flushed cheeks, putting hands in the mouth, and a lot of dribbling.

Claire - I hope the viewings go well tonight. After all your hard work on both houses I bet you'll sell in no time.

Hello Donna, Polly, Deedee. Got to go. W is yelling..........

Emma, xxxxxxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Emma - Hannah was 12lb today!!! She has been miserable this afternoon. Thank God the MIL turned up to take her for a walk. Apparantley she might be going through a "growth spurt" and this would make her grumpy. She's worn me out, I don't know where my day has gone again! I was nearly in tears earlier. I just don't know what to do with her when she's like that. I can't keep going out for drives and walks  

I know - I should be grateful I have her at all. Which makes me feel even worse


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi everyone,

Annie, don't be hard on yourself it must be hard if she wont settle and you can't get anything done, I hope she perks up soon

Emma don't worry to much about Will's weight, is he tall? casue if he is then he will weigh more. where does he come on teh chart? you may find he moves on to food earluer than other babie I know the new rule is 6 months but hay when a baby wants they want it I say, they know when they want to be weaned.

Hello, Polly, Deedee and Claie hope you are all well.

I had my appointment at CAB and I have found out all my mat rights (although I knew most of them already) so boss can't give me anymore flannel over mat pay I am entitled to it so thats that. They say I also have a case for harrasment/sex discrimination but don't want to go down that route unless I have to.

Suffered badly with heartburn ;ast couple of nights never had it before and it stops me slepping  

Donna xx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Donna - I suffered terribly with heartburn. The only thing that soothed it for me was cold milk. I hate drinking milk on it's own so I used Nequick! Funnily enough Hannah was born with a mass of hair, just like the old wives tales say about heartburn in pregnancy! People literally gasp when they see it and it's hasn't thinned out in the slightest since day 1. Hope your boys don't have the same!


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello again,

Annie - I can't wait to see the piccies of Hannah now you've said she has hair (I couldn't wait anyway ). I haven't seen any babies (of the same age) with hair of any significance yet. W just has a few wispy bits here and there (and I didn't get heartburn, so perhaps there is something in the old wibes tale).
I'm sorry you've had such a tough time today. Do you think it could be this change to cooler, windy weather? Will seems much more restless too the last couple, of days, and has had big screaming fits before going to sleep. You are doing *brilliantly* my dear.  I used to take Will out in the car when he got like that, but just can't be bothered now. I will walk away for a few minutes when it gets too much though (what a bad mother).
It may not work for you, but I've discovered that a bit of a sing-song from the Sound of Music works a treat at distracting Will from bawling (particularly 'doe a deer' for some reason).  I can't do it if anyone else is around though as my singing is just awful.........

Donna - I'm glad you now know your rights for sure. Have you talked to your boss about it all yet? I don't envy you that conversation.
Have you thought of any names yet?
As you say, I will consider weaning Will nearer 4 than 6 months if milk doesn't seem to be satisfying him.

Emma, xxxxxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Thanks Emma. Lord knows what the problem is. I'll just have to weather the storm!

We're taking her swimming for the first time in a moment  

Honestly - she has the biggest mass of hair that anyone has ever seen on a newborn. Even the hospital staff were amazed. I tried desperately to download my pictures last night but the cable for the camera is packed somewhere and I couldn't get the ones on my mobile downloaded. Bare with me! I'll try and dig the cables out.

Morning Donna, Claire, Deedee & Polly - How are you all?

Is anyone watching Big Brother or am I the only fan?


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello,

Claire - are you getting excited about the weekend, as usual.  Have you got lots of exciting plans?

Annie - how was swimming?

Donna, Polly, Deedee - how are you all? What exciting things rae you up to this weekend?

I am actually doing something tomorrow - I am beyong excited! I'm going to London for the day to meet up with an old friend. We're going to have lunch and go to the theatre - _very _ civilised. I hope there'll be time for a bit of shopping too. It'll be the first time dh has been left home alone with Will for a whole day.   Next weekend he is thinking of taking Will away to visit his grandmother (W's great grandmother). I can't go because the kennels are booked up. I bet he'll have changed his mind after tomorrow. 

Annie - I was watching BB but haven't seen it this week because of my parents. When i was breastfeeding I was so bored that I was even watching the live feed on E4. This will be the last year of it though for me(I say that every year). Will will be far too impressionable next year.

Bye for now,
Emma, xxxxxx


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hi everyone

Emma, I am excited it's Friday but I'm soooo stressed I can't seem to get that excitement to the surface!  My house sold yesterday at over the asking price which is fab but DP's hasn't yet (although we're hoping beyond hope that it will this weekend before our sellers come back from their hols).  

He also said last night "We'll have to get something, you know..." and pointed at my ring finger.  I said "That had better not be a proposal, you'll have to do much better than that!"       Oops, he looked a bit despondent.

How exciting that you're going to the theatre!  What are you going to see?  I have no plans for the weekend except showing people round houses and helping finish the bathroom tiles.  

Annie, how was Hannah at swimming?  Is she diving from the top board yet?  

Hi Polly, Deedee.

Donna, hope the heartburn eases.  Glad you're up on your maternity rights, your horrid manager should beware!

Claire x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Claire - great news about your house. I bet dp's will sell soon too. Then the stress really begins....
How exciting about the almost proposal. Quite right of you to make him do it properly.  

Annie - is Hannah still grumpy today? I saw your post on  'ask a hv'.

I don't know what I'm going to see at the theatre. I asked my friend to book it and surprise me.

I'm now going to go and attempt to strip some wallpaper. I'll be lucky to do more thaan 5 minutes before W gets bored.


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Hi!

Swimming went well. She didn't cry so I guess it's a success! She just bobbed around for 10 minutes  

Emma - We did have yet another grumpy session just before lunch, only halted after a feed. This is driving me crazy    

Claire -That's great news about the house and even better to hear that DP is seriously considering putting something sparkly on your finger! I reckon it'll be anytime now  

I haven't got anything planned for the weekend. I'm on my own tomorrow and DH is of on Sunday. Should do a bit more unpacking really.


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Annie - glad swimming went well. We haven't tried that yet, but Will has a very fetching pink swimming nappy ready for the occasion (given by SIL). 
How grumpy is Hannah? Is it a few minutes of crying or much more? Have you asked your HV  about it? Is she taking her food and sleeping alright?

I've drunk far too much wine this evening and feel just a touch woozy.  

Emma, xxxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Morning all,

Bump seems to have grown over the last few days I feel huge and so very slow. Doesn't feel like there is long to go now which is very scary and exciting. still got nursery to start and finish!
Haven't spoken to boss yet I have already put it to her in writing (weeks ago) and she was waffeling on about not being sure what I was entitled to bla bla and she hasn't mentioned it since hoping thats because she now knows she is talking rubbish, but if she does come back to me with a load of old flannel then atleast I know where I stand now for sure and can argue if I have to!
I plan to take first 2 weeks of oct as annual leave then start mat leave straight after, she can't stop me starting my mat leave but not so sure about annual leave, I mean she can't stop me taking it but can so I can't take it then if she wants to be awkward! As she hasn't got back to me I will assume all is fine till told otherwise - so only have 8 weeks left at work 

Annie I can't wait to see Hannah, I've heard that wives tale to be nice if the boys have hair. I t feels strange talking about MY children, it still doesn't feel real even with a huge bump. I am so amazed with my body I just look at it and think 2 babies how is this possible - its amazing!

Emma stop nagging annine, where I piccys of Will    can't wait to see hime either.
Thank you for your offer of Wills clothes, if you are sure you don't want to keep them then that would be great, people make a fortune out of teh baby market don't they its all so expencive and x2  
Are you sure you don't want to keep them for number 2?

Deedee how are things wth you? any better?

Claire everything seems to happening for you at the mo how exciting, bet he proposes properly once house sales are compleate 

Polly how are you? have you looked into spanish clinic yet? hows it all going?

I am sure there was more I wanted to say but can't remember now  

We have names  do you think its alright to ppst them on here or shall I pm you?

Donna xx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning!

Donna - It's going so fast! I've got a few plain vests and outfits that will be fine for boys. PM me you address and I'll sort them out and send them down.
Can't wait to hear what names you have!

Emma - She cries on and off for anything up to half an hour. I didn't get a chance to ask my H.V, but any other "professional" I've spoken to all say it's this growth spurt thing. I dunno? I can still only get about 4-5flozs in her but she's always been a little pigeon feeder. She slept 7pm - 6am last night only stirring a couple of times for her dummy, but straight back to sleep both times. How frustrating that they don't come with a device that tells you what the problem is and how to fix it


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi Annie,

If she is sleeping and eating and not screaming all the time then i would think it isn't anything serious, maybe teeth and growing (but hay what do I know) just trying to help, its always easy for some one on the outside but must be really tough on you! your a great mum and I am sure Hannah is hust fine - hope she settles soon.
If it is her teeth there are these great herbal teething powders you can get I think they a called Teetha they are brill!
Thank you for clothes are you sure you dont mind? I feel like I am scrounging 

Donna xx

went back to bed for a couple of hours this morning which was nice now got to start house work 
[br]: 5/08/06, 11:55Hi again,

Catn't beleive how dirty the house is although hormones have turned me into a cleaning freak! I was never really bothered before but now it drives me mad and I want everything spotless but there never sems to be the time to clean everything!
not going to finish today, I'm knackered now! off for a long soak in a min 

Emma and Annie have either of you joined boots parenting club? if you haven't I suggest you do, I joined and they have sent me loads of fab coupons for money off things, extra poitns and free stuff 

Hope you are all having a nice weekend

Donna xx


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Hi all

Gosh, so chatty in the last couple of days! Can't possibly respond to it all. 

Donna - babynames please!

Claire - no, not much of a proposal, I agree, but then I somehow managed to get married without that bit   so it isn't essential. Dh sheepishly tries to say he did whenever I raise it (only about two or three times a month   ). If there is ever a proposal on telly or a film, he know that I am going to say: well at least she got a proposal! Great news about the house!

Emma, hope you had a great day out, and were able to relax ok. 

Annie, hope H is cheering up a bit. It must be fantastic to be back in your house.

Hi Deedee!

If there are any piccies going of babies and houses, I want them too!

Which one of you was using syringes as a way of ttc at one point? Do you remember where you got them or what size? We are having such problems with   at the mo, that I would like to see if we can have a go that way. We have time booked off at the end of September, and I think that we will go to Spain. Or maybe earlier. But in the meantime, I think I would feel better, and maybe make my mind up better if we were doing all we could - and that isn't happening right now! 
(sorry if TMI, but there's probably very little that we can't talk about here!)

Love
Polly


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi Polly,

I will pm you the names.

Sorry BMS isn't working at th emoment not surprising with all the stress you are under.
Now don't laugh I used a turkey baster when ttc!   I did try syringes ut you can only buy small 5ml ones form the chemist and I decided that it was to small! so went for the turkey baster which is obvously longer, basting didn't work for me but you read of plenty of gay couples that it does work for so worth a try I say.


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Donna - do you mind if I do laugh at the turkey baster? I'm sorry, but I just couldn't!!!!! The thought of nipping into Sainsbury's to get one just sets me off  . But I am concerned that they need to be long enough. There seems to be loads on Ebay, of different sizes. I kept a few 1ml ones from when I was doing all the injecting, (actually for fabric painting, I thought there might be some interesting effects, and kept some needles for the same reason.) but they are quite narrow, and not very long. 

Anyway, after posting on here, I went to DH and said this is the plan. He was all for it, even to the fact that he is in London tomorrow and could get some more syringes there from the Harley Street chemist (who don't ask questions like our village one!) So I need to phone the Spanish clinic in the next couple of days and see what they can offer. I am still SO resentful that we have to look at this route though.   

Love
Polly

I mean that I am resentful of our situation, not of the   problems, that is down to the ttc stuff, I am sure.


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Polly I can understand you resentment but you will feel so differently when the spanish clinic works out for you, I am sure you feel negative that it will right now but once you have spoken to them you will feel very different.
I know our situations are very different but i really didn't think it would ever work for me, I though my only problem was the vag but when Annie and Emma both overcame vag and got pregnant and I was still trying I thought somehing else must be wrong expecially as I am younger than them (no effence girls) Although the tests we had done didn't sure anything it took me such a long time for someone my age to get pregnant that I still think there is something going on.
Anyway what I ma trying to say is I felt sure it would never happen as IUI wasn't working and we'd never have the money for ivf ( already in debt so couldn't even get a loan for it!) thats why we looked inot adoption as we thought it was the only way - then we had one more shot and now look I'm expecting twins! It can happen for you to! stay positive easy for me to say I know and I hope I'm not doing that smug pregnacy thing if I am tell me to bugger off as don't want to effend I am truely trying to help and convince you that you are still in with a big chance 

Donna xx

Dont worry i came across turkey baster a few weeks ago and it had me in stiches![br]: 5/08/06, 18:33sorry if I upset you Polly


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Evening All

Polly - I obviously missed the beginning of the Spain journey when I was in limbo. Sorry to ask you to repeat, but can I ask what it all inolves? Do you have to go over there and meet a Consultant?

Donna - I was thinking this arvo that I should ask your advice on Howler. I'm sure you see it in your line of work! We had 2 episodes today and each time I managed to settle her by cuddling, pacing and whispering gently. Each time she then went off to sleep for 45 minutes. I am therefore thinking she might be getting over tired but I'm finding it hard to tell when we're approaching that time and I need to put her down?

I am having a go at sending piccies as we speak. Hopefully by the end of tonight I will have cracked it. Don't get excited though cause I'm naff with technology and the ones I've got on my phone are not her best![br]: 5/08/06, 19:55OK - you should have Hannah snaps now 

I feel like a nervous Mum now waiting for your repiles


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all,

Goodness, you were all chatty yesterday. I feel like I've missed so much. I had a lovely day In London - had a meal and went to see Phantom of the Opera (not really my cup of tea, but I still enjoyed it), but it was so nice to come home. I missed Will _so_ much - I was quite surprised by that actually. Poor dh had found it very hard work and said there was no way he could cope with looking after a baby all day every day, so I'm guessing that his trip away with Will next weekend is now cancelled.  It sounded like Will had played up all day long, perhaps missing his mummy.   

Annie - the pictures are lovely. Hannah is gorgeous. The photo with you and her sitting on your knee is just perfect. 
Half an hour crying doesn't sound so odd to me (but I guess you know if it is out of character for Hannah). Will does that most days in his 4.30-5.30 grumpy slot, when he is overtired. Try to get hiold of your HV tomorrow though, if you are still concerned. If she is eating and sleeping OK though she must be basically alright.

Polly - I'm so glad that you and dh have decided to give the Spanish clinic a go. I understand why you would be resentful though.
We tried the syringes - 5ml ones that are used to give babies medicine (the irony of using that for ttc ). I bought mine from a pharmacy next to the Maltings in St Albans - quite anonymous - so you could try there. I told them it was for giving medicine to a dog.  You do need dh to have quite a good aim to use them though, although you could get him to do the business into a cup and suck it up with the syringe afterwards. My GP gave me 1ml and 2ml ones to use for the same purpose but there was no way dh could aim into those - so narrow. 

Donna - only 8 weeks of work left. Doesn't time fly. I hope you get the mat. leave stuff sorted out soon. You don't need the stress of that hanging over you.
Let me know when you would like the baby clothes. I can either post them or even deliver them in person. I don't know if you want them early so that it is all sorted out or later because you are superstitious about things. I love the thought of your little ones having W's clothes.

Claire, Deedee - hello!

I really will try and send some photos soon, honest. 

Emma, xxxxxx


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Hi girls

Annie - Hannah is just sooooo gorgeous. What lovely pics! The Spanish clinic is because it is easier to get Donor eggs there - mostly becuase of the anonymity thing. Here children have now got the right to contact donors when they are 18, and that is also reducing the number of people prepared to donate. So waiting list wise, we are off to Spain.

In the meantime, we are going for the 5ml syringes! DH is all for doing the shopping, and would even go for the turkey baster if I wanted, but I just don't think so. I think we'll get them from ebay. 

Donna, you don't offend me, I know that you went through all sorts too, and appreciate your positivity.

Emma - poor DH! will he go on the trip and leave W behind with you (cos, of course, you can cope!!!)

But one thing that you can really help me with - I absolutely need to lose weight, and have got a new ticker to help me concentrate on it. It would be great if you girls could be my personal weight loss club. I really would like to lose that stone before our hols at end of September. I'll have a few to go after that, but one at a time, eh? I just need loads of encourgement!

Thanks
Love
Polly


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi all,

Annie, Hannah is just perfect. can't believe you looked so great in hospital either, that definatly wont be me 

Emma if you are sure about wills clothes I will pm you my address. So funny about DH's day with will bless him. see how great you are.

Polly I am glad I didn't upset you yesterday felt I went on a bit of a rant. How are you going about the weight loss? diet, exercise although you do plenty already.

we will all support you    go polly go    I know you can do it! you can do anything!

went out today and got a few more bits, couple of towels for them both, slippers for me and some hospital pj's oh and had to buy a new microwave.
I was cleaning yesterday and decided that it wasn't clean enough so put oven cleaner in it   there was no paint left inside 
Luckily enough I found a maggot in my clemintine last week and sainsbury's gave me 3000 nector points for my trouble which worked out as £15 so used it towards microeave in argos. just got basic one we don't use it to cook just reheat things.

Donna xx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Hi Everyone

Thank-You for your kind words about Hannah. Naturally I agree with you all  . I just can't believe how much she has grown, Honestly guys, she was the tiniest baby I have ever held and I have held ALOT! She's just piling on the ounces now. She slept in her big girl cot for the first time this week as she totally outgrew her moses basket. She used to barely fill half of the thing when she came home    Oh well, can't stay that way forver and after last week I wouldn't want her to!

Polly - I have a history of assisting and supporting many friends with weight loss programmes and would be delighted to help in any way I can. One friend lost 4 stone  .  Is there any particular diet you are planning to follow or a Polly designed method?

Donna - I've sorted out a few bits that will be suitable for your boys ( ). I just need to find a little box to put them in. Shouldn't be too hard with just moving home! I'm also sending you my gym ball that I found really helpful towards the end and during labour. Nice to sit on and take the pressure off your pelvis! If it's not your cup of tea or you don't get on with then, then just chuck it hun.
Oh and I adore the names you have chosen. Absolutely beautiful  


Emma - I've had a much better day with Lady Hannah. No crying tantrums at all. I wonder if it's because I've only been out once today and kept trying to put her to sleep anytime it looked near to getting tired! She's been flat out on the sofa for nearly an hour which she hasn't done since she was an ickle pickle. Much nicer!

Right - plenty more jobs to be done around here. Shall I clean the windows or make a start on all my paperwork?.... lucky me!


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello again,

Donna - I have PMed you about baby clothes. I'm trying to think if I have anything else that might be useful. 
I know this seems far too early, but have you thought about pain relief in labour? TENS machines are great. The hospital might have some that you can use with no charge (mine did) - it might be worth asking at some point. If not you can hire them from lots of places.

Annie - glad you had a better day with Hannah. It is amazing how much they grow isn't it. Will has been in a cot since day 1, but he too used to be a tiny thing down at one end and now takes up about half of it. Is she in her own room yet? I know you're supposed to keep them with you until 6 months, but Will has been in his room for weeks now. It means he and I both get more sleep. I daren't tell my HV though. 

Polly - of course we will support you with your dieting. I should be joining you as I can't shift the baby weight at all, despite eating less and doing more exercise.  I've put all my old jeans away in a high cupboard so they don't upset me. You are a very strong person (emotionally I mean, I've no idea about your weight-lifting skills) so you can do this. 
Dh won't be going on the trip alone. The whole idea was to take Will to show him to his grandmother. We have sent a photo instead. 

Will has been a perfect angel today and it is driving dh crazy. He keeps asking 'what do you do that I did wrong'.  It will take him weeks to get over the trauma of looking after one small child for 10 hours.

Got to go, BBQ time. I know that I said I hated them last year, but I'm having to eat my words now....

Emma, xxxxxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi all,

Annie and Emma thank you for your genourosity (sp?) all the stuff you are sending is fab! was thinking of getting a ball.
I've looked into hiring a tens machine, didn't think to ask at the hospital I ask midwive when I next go. did you find it usefull Emma?

I ahd planned for twins to be in own room from day 1, probably sleeping in moses basket in cot if not directly in cot. there isn't the room in my bedroom for 2 cots.

Let me know how much you pay for postage and I'll send you both a cheque can't have all this stuff for nothing, its to much

Donna xx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Donna - You absolutely will not be sending me a cheque for anything  I only would have binned it, so I'm much happier knowing it's going to a deserving home 
I used the TENS machine too and got on really well with it. I had mky doubts as I'd heard not many women get on with them, but it did me for the first 14 hours of labour. I only asked for the epidural at that point because I was worried the anaesthetist would be too busy later   

Emma - Hannah is now in her own bedroom. Partly because she never had her own room before and I probably would have been too scared much before now anyway! It wasn't easy that first night. I think I checked on her every half hour. [br]: 6/08/06, 20:58I have had the morning from hell  I'm knackered 

I don't think I've mentioned it here but I've been having oodles of problems with a certain digital television supplier since having it reinstalled at the house. 1 month on and I still don't have t.v other than BBC1, 2 & ITV, which for a t.v addict is killing me .

I've been calling the Indian based call centre every day for a month now and today I finally tipped. I was the customer from hell insisting I get put through to the highest bod possible and each time I got the usual "we're working on it" line I said it wasn't good enough and i wanted it sorted NOW 

After being told for 20 minutes straight that there was no manager or customer relations dept - I got put through to customer relations. Who would believe that they actually do exist even though being told they don't for so long  Well, they're so say on he case now.

All this time I think my ranting upset the Howler and the poor love was screaming to be picked up for at least half an hour cuase I didn't dare hang up after finally getting through to someone. She's passed out in her cot now. Typical cause I'm waiting to go out 

Uuuughh - oh and to top it all off, guess who finally makes an appearance today - AF! Un- bloomin -believable.

I need to get out of this out and let off some steam to someone. I'll be back later guys.... in a much nicer frame of mind I promise


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Afternoon all,

Annie - has your day improved at all?  I am very sympathretic.  I had a similar experience with an insurance call centre in India, and kicked up such a fuss that lots of top bods from ther UK HQ kept calling me to grovel. 
Sorry about af. Is it as bad or any different from pre-pg afs? I still haven't had one.....

Claire - how was your weekend. Did you sell dp's house? Any more house news?

Polly - how are things? Are you going to have a set day each week when you weight yourself?

Donna - I'll try and sort out the stuff tonight for posting. 

Deedee - hello!

I went out this morning to a huge out of town M&S nearish here with the aim of buying some clothes and sexy lingerie for my holiday. I went into Starbucks first to feed Will and he had the most almighty screaming fit.  When I'd finally placated him I jst did a mad dash into M&S and didn't get anything for me at all.  Wish I'd stayed at home.

Emma, xxxx


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Hey! If you took me into Starbucks - or as it is known in this household: Starmucks - I'd have a screaming fit! Although of course, there is nowhere else to go in that area is there? Poor you. Can you get back with DH on late opening day? When and where is your holiday?

I'm afraid I haven't got off to a good start weight wise. I am not sure what to do to lose weight, as I have a fairly healthy diet anyway (I think), other than more exercise. Some people came round for a quick drink yesterday evening, and several hours and several bottles of wine and a Chinese takeway later that they left. For some reason, I woke up with a horrible migraine, so didn't go to my meeting today.  

Dh is out tonight, so I will probably have fish and chips for dinner, as I crave stodge after a migraine and too washed out to cook more imaginatively. So not good start! I plan to weigh on Sunday, so you have that to look forward to! I am toying with the idea of the seven day juice diet as a kick start, but need to work out when to do that, as it is our wedding anniversary on Wednesdayand it would be nice to make an evening of it. Also, I worry that only juice might give me a migraine as well....Excuses excuses!

So, tomorrow, I need to think carefully about how I go about this. Any ideas? Annie, what has worked for your friends?

Love
Polly


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Polly - Slimming World worked for 2 of my friends really well. The one who lost 4 stone and more recently a friend lost nearly 3. It seems you can eat alot on that diet. I've seen her have huge plates of pasta or rice  and take aways. Quorn seems to be something you can eat in abundance too, so you can make a spag bol or chilli using the stuff and with certain ingredients the whole thing is "free" If you want to follow that diet then I can ask my friend questions for you and use her as a point of reference. She lost every week without fail so she must know how to work with it quite well.
If you feel like something a bit more strict then Gillian McKeith's diet has worked for 2 of my friends. I think with that diet though you'd have to have the energy to make creative meals in the evenings and be prepaed to snack on seeds   Slimming World wouold appeal to me more - you can still have some chocolate on that diet  

Emma - I had a fairly better day. Hannah had an afternoon nap but woke up really grumpy and it took a walk to the shops to calm down! Cow & Gate just sent me a really lovely e-mail thats made me feel much better about her crying. Sort of explaining in a nice way how babies do sometimes just cry and that it's not because of anything I'm doing wrong.
Maybe you could consider a solo trip on an evening?
DH is going to give me some "me" time on Wednesday. I'm going to try and book a facial in that I got given as a gift.


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello again,

Polly - don't beat yourself up about eating 'badly' yesterday and today. Why not start on Thursday after your anniversary? Your mentioning of fish and chips has made me want some really badly. I can't remember the last time I had them.
I'm very anti-diet though, I'm afraid. Whenever I've been on them I get totally obseesed by food, feel really unhappy, and still don't lose much weight. The two occasions when I lost lots of weight really quickly were when I did lots more exercise (but then you already cycle a lot ). You could get a dog - something like a dalmation that needs miles of walking each day. 

As for Starbucks, the choice there isn't so great. They do have very comfy armchairs, whereas the M&S cafe has the queue from hell and very unpleasant coffee.

Annie - I'm glad the Cow&Gate email made you feel better. I used to get really upset when Will cried, wondering what I was doing wrong, but now I try to be more relaxed about it all (easier said than done sometimes). I tend to think that if they've been fed, have a clean nappy, and don't have a temperature, themn it isn't something to worry about unduly - more likely overtiredness or frustration at not being quite able to do or understand something (eg Will keeps trying to flip over and can't quite do it, and gets upset, but also gets upset if I try to rescue him from the situation). Perhaps I'm really cruel though.....

A facial sounds wonderful. BTW, did your skin go a peculiar colour when you were pg? Mine went brown and blotchy on the forehead, and still hasn't really gone away. What a beautiful picture I'm painting of myself....

I will attempt to go shopping again at the weekend, if I can persuade dh to look after Will for a while. 

I'm off to cook something,
Emma, xxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Hi Emma - Sorry forgot to say that AF is quite normal but no period pains as yet and I used to suffer fairly badly on day 1. I was hoping that having Hannah would get my cycles on a much more pleasant length but not sure if that's going to be the case considering it's taken nearly 3 months to have my first one. Guess we'll have to see. I'm going to give tampons ago tomorrow if I get a chance to relax for a minute  

Where are the Will piccies by the way!?!


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hello everyone,

Just a quicky form me as very very tired! glad I have half day tommorrow but then still have to get through rest of week! really should do college work but I know I wont tommorrow maybe satuday  need to get stuck in though as not long till I finish work.

Had an eventfull evening at work around 5:30 when all teh parents are beginning to arrive a child falls over and hits is head on the door splitting his forehead open!
I was very proud of myself though I kept calm put a video on for the other children, called abulance and called parents then followed abulance in car! child was ok and had head glued! spoke to manager who seemed fine hopefully she wont start being funny tommorow or blaming anyone, it was just a accident.

Nighty night

Talk tommorrow, sorry no personals

Donna xx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all,

Just a quickie. We're off to have Will weighed in a few minutes. It has been a month since he was last weighed so I don't know what to expect.
Although he has been sleeping through the night for the past month, he woke up in the middle of the night last night.  He did the same one night last week too. Perhaps that is to be expected though.

Annie - good luck with the tampons. It must be quite daunting to start all that again.

Donna - what a scary thing to happen. Sounds like you habdled it really well. I'm sure no-one (or no-one in their right mind) will blame you.

Claire, Deedee - hello.

Bye for now,
Emma, xxxxxx


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Just got the news yesterday that DSDIL is 12 weeks pg. Of course I am happy for them, especially as they lost their first baby at 10 weeks and that was quite a while ago. But this whole next generation thing gets to me, as you can imagine. Even though I've been saying to DH that they should be getting on with it, as she is past mid-thirties, I rather hoped that I would get there first.  

Polly


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Polly - I had such dark days when people announced pregnancies. I had those feelings of it should have been me next. You'll probably feel really angry and resentful today and that's all perfectly natural so just go with it. Tomorrow you'll wake up and feel more positive. 
I always used to think, let them do there's now so that when my time comes it'll be all me me me and really special  

Big hug to you today my lovely. We're gonna get there


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Oh Polly, what tough news for you to deal with right now.   Everything Annie has said is spot on.

Emma, xxxxxx


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Well, here's a bit of good news: DH has a job!    

Polly


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Helloooo everyone,

I feel like a part-time FF at the moment, what with one thing and another. This time it was due to a sick laptop which had to be rushed to the local computer clinic. Diagnosis was infection with ,not one, but several nastly viruses. Prognosis is good and it is feeling much better now.  Still no broadband a nd DH is tearing his hair out. At least we still have dial up, it would be worse with no internet connection at all!!

Well, what a lot to catch up on. First of all, I am very annoyed that I am the only one who has not seen the gorgeous piccies of baby Hannah 

Polly- I will be right behind you all the way in your quest to lose the pounds . Have you decided on a diet or just going for the healthy eating + exercise option?
I would stay away from those silly faddy diets like no carbs, only juice, no eating after 6pm, food combining etc..etc...
The only way to lose weight and KEEP IT OFF is to eat healthily (including all food groups) and exercise regularly, no matter how little. I would avoid the juice diet at all costs. I just dont understand where people are supposed to get their energy from when surviving on a few glasses of juice a day.
Sorry for the rant but it annoys me to see people sucked in by these nonsense diets that promise 'fast' 'painless' results.

Sorry about the confusion before about the baby's sex. Just to confirm, it is a   (or so we have been told!) We havent told anyone but they know that we know and are waiting for us to let it slip.
Names we like are, Charlotte (Dh's fave), Kate, Grace, Leah and Hannah (sorry Annie). I have actually always had Hannah at the top of my list as it was my Granny's name and i just think it is so sweet.

Regarding the maternity leave and pay issue- its a lonnnnnnnng story but I think it has finally been settled after a lot of unneccessary stress. Basically, my employer was saying i was entitled to 'nada' because I am hourly paid and am under a contract FOR service and not a contract OF service, despite the fact that I have worked continuously for them for over a year and pay tax and NI contributions. They just dont want to acknowledge that I am entitled to this as it means i am also entitled to sick pay, holiday pay etc...  Luckily the solicitor that my union put me in contact with has been brilliant and I have now lodged a formal grievance with them because of the way they have treated me. I have lost count of the number of times they said I was entitled to OML and then took it away again.  

Ooops, just realised what time it is! Must dash as we have to go to ante-natal class tonight and am going to be late and not get a seat.

I'll log on when I get home again.

DD xx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Evening all,

Polly - congratulations to dh! What great news.    You both deserve some good news.

Deedee - welcome back. I've just spotted from your ticker how close everything is getting. I hope you can sort out the mat. leave stuff soon. 
Is this your first ante-natal class? How are they/was it? I hated mine and only went to 2.  Does dh come with you?
Your baby names are lovely. How funny if the vag team produce 2 Hannahs. (Donna - you could still change your mind and call one twin Will to even things up ).

I don't know where today has gone. I don't seem to have achieved anything. I took Will to be weighed and he is now 14lb. I've been advised to start weaning him onto solids in a couple of weeks time if he is still waking up in the night, rather than wait until he is 6 months. Tomorrow I have to go and have a new exhaust fitted to the car - how thrilling.

Bye for now,
Emma, xxxxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Evening All!


Deedee - I absolutely sent you the piccies of my Hannah. Have you changed your e-mail address? The one I have is a hotmail one that I sent the 4d scan picture to you in way back in March?
I'd be thrilled if you had a Hannah too. I think it's an adorable name (obviously!) Grace/Gracie was top of my list but DH was for Hannah and to be honest it really grew on me and it's just perfect.
Such a shame you've had to have this barney with your employers over maternity rights. What is it with these people? I'm not looking forward to asking to go back to work part time because my Boss is notorious for not wanting part time staf. The first girl who ever went on mat leave on our team had a hell of a fight with her to come back, union involvement in that case too and really stressful. 
Just leave it behind you now it's getting settled and start looking forward to the big day. Are you all organised? Nursery done, baby items purchased? 

Polly - Huge   to your DH and what fab news for you! I second Emma when she says you deserve some good news. This is going to be the beginning of a new trend for you  

Emma - Sounds like Will is doing really well. I've got jabs again on Thursday which I ain't looking forward to. I had a much better day today with Lady Hannah. Mostly because I think I have un-clenched about the situation. I had a good chat with myself yesterday and a friend today and realised that she is just a baby and that at 12 weeks old she's still trying to figure it all out. I need to give her a break! So when the crying thing started this arvo I was mega relaxed and she calmed down in a few minutes and had a little kippy snooze. She was still a bit grumpy when she woke up but we'll work on that  

I've bought myself a new book and I'm off to see if I can get a few chapters in before Lady H awakens or the phone rings or something else ruins my few hours of ME time.

night ladies x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello again,

Annie - did you get your 'me' time? Did you manage to read your book? I never seem to get to read these days; when I get to bed I'm so tired that a few pages of a magazine are about all I manage. What are you reading? I'm trying to read 'We need to talk about Kevin' and read half of it on the train to London at the weekend but haven't touched it first. As dh kindly points out I'd get more reading done if I spent less time on FF and watching Big Brother. 

I've agreed to write another book with my Japanese friend, but that'll have to be soemthing for the evenings. We've got until Februray to do a 1st draft, but I bet that will come round sooner than I think. It will be nice to use my brain again.

You sound much more chilled out about Hannah's screaming fits.

Enjoy BB tonight
Emma, xxxx


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Morning everyone,

Or at least I think it's morning.  I haven't slept for days with the house worry and am practically asleep at my desk.  DPs house still hasn't sold.  We had an offer at under the asking price that we'd now accept but the lady is thinking of withdrawing it.  She was an annoying old biddy anyway and didn't want to sell to her but we're now getting desperate.  We're also hoping another girl will offer but she was trying to rejig her finances to afford it and time is passing with no offer from her either.  There are also no viewings lined up, and I'm scared we'll lose the house and my buyer in the meantime.  DP refuses to discuss it and says I'm being negative so we've had some almighty rows in the last few days and he's been staying at his house.  

I didn't get the pics of Hannah either, thought it was just me but am a bit oversensitive at the mo due to the tiredness.  

Emma, I'm reading We Need To Talk About Kevin too.  Finding it a bit waffly in places and off the point but at other times I can entirely relate to what she's saying and am really taken aback.  I need to finish it asap as I borrowed it off someone who wants it back for their hols but am also only about half way through.  

Have you written a book?  

Hi Donna.

Deedee, those are great names.  I particularly like Charlotte (reminds me of Charlotte's Web, a great book when I was little), Kate and of course Hannah!  

Polly, great news on DH's job.  

Claire x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning

Claire- You poor hun. Houses are mega stressful. Don't worry yourself so badly, it will all work out. You'll be surprised how things can suddenly turn in these scenaros and before you know it, it's all happening. Men seem to be able to go with the flow with these things alot easier than women and it's beyond frustrating! 

I couldn't find your e-mail address to send the pics to  . If you can pm it to me then I'll happily send you the snaps. I'd never leave you out   

Emma - I'm reading a book called "Girl with a one track mind" It's pure filth! I did manage to read a few chapters even though the phone went twice! 
I'm doing alot better with just going along with Lady H, even if I find it really frustrating at times! Seeing the Chocolate Teapots (HV's) tomorrow. I'll attempt to get their advice on it but not holding my breath for anything useful.

DH is home today and I'm still in my p.j''s. I just can't get going in the mornings!


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello,

Claire - you poor thing.  Moving is so stressful, and selling 2 houses must be double so. I'm sure you and dp will patch it up this evening. It is very early days with the selling side of things. Go with your instinct on the annoying old biddy. It would be so annoying if you agreed to her offer, took the house off the market, and then found she pulled out some weeks down the line. I know it is a bit of a cliche, but August is traditionally a bad time to sell houses (we put ours on the market last Aug). Sometimes it does take a few weeks/months to get a sale.

Annie - hope you are havinga good day.

Polly - how are things today. Hope you have a lovely wedding anniversary. Are you going out for a meal.

Donna - I'm still in the process of packing up the clothes. I finally found a suitable box, but now I've mislaid the sellotape. 

Deedee - hello!

Nothing exciting happening here. Nice sunny day though.....

Emma, xxxxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hello everyone,

Deedee good to hear from you, can't believe how close bday is.

Claire I have never bought or sold a house so can't offer any advice but please try not to get too stressed over it, don't want you making yourself ill.

Emma, will is a good weight, i thought he may be solids soon from what you were saying, he's doing really well.

Annie glad you have calmed down about hannah I am sure she is fine as you say she is only 12 weeks poor little lamb.

Polly sorry about DSSIL (was that right) being pregnant it can't be easy for you. I found out at the weekend that brothers girlfriend is pregnant again! YES the one who has a 6MONTH old son! I was/ so angry. its just not fair! I know I am pregnant so not so much jealous about that just how easy it is for them, or how easy this country makes it! they will be far better off financially than DH and me! there is also no need for them to have  another baby so soon! only that novalty as worn off a bit and family (both sides) are leaving her to get on with it which is how it should be, but she craves attention so her anwser is to have another one to get all the attention again! she is such a child and it makes me sick! well I have waited a long time for this and will not have her steeling my moment! I have told my family this!
she has been jealous of me since we found out we were having twins because she has always wanted a double buggy, I ask you how pathetic! sorry rant over she just makes me sick she is such a child.

I am so tired not sleeping well not sure if this is how it will be form now on, if it is will probably get more sleep when the twins are born at this rate!
I am so ready for mat leave but have another 7 weeks to go, I am just so tired and uncomfortable! hormones are also out of control its not nice!

I wanted to throw the sifas out yesterday because they are dirty, we stupidly got cream sofas 4 years ago and they look a bit grubby now! I went into one saying i couldn't have my babies laying on them and how embarresing when people come to visit (even though they have seen them already) DH suggested that we put throws on them but I said that wouldn't hide the side of them and people would think we were hiding our minging sofas, I then got angry with himfor not understanding my feelings and not understanding why the house being dirty really gets to me! (its not that dirty) I just can't stand it, I am obsessed with it looking like a show home but have no time or energy to clean in the evenings so get myself all worked up about it! weekends seem to fly but and there is so much to do that nothing ever gets done, nursery needs to be started and there is still stuff we need to buy we are no where near ready and i feel I need to be babies could be here in 10wks on wards! poor DH he gets it all the time and I know i am sometimes being completly irrational but can't stop myself its like PMT x100.

Off for a bath and bed

Donna xx

P.s sorry went inot a rant, Polly great news about DH's job, see everything is turning around for you


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello,

Donna - you poor thing.  I'm afraid, if my experience is anything to go by, sleep might be difficult from now on. It was uncomfortable enough with one. I can't imagine what it must be like with 2.
I also got the irritable obsession with cleaning and cleanliness. I used to bite dh's head off for making a mess etc. I'm sure it is the hormones.
I quite understand why you would feel hurt, annoyed etc by your brother's girlfriend being pg again. I would too. Don't let her spoil this special time for you.

I have _finally_ packaged up the baby clothes, but probably won't be able to post them until Staurday. I hope that is OK. The parcel needs 2 hands and in the week I only have 1 hand free (the other is either holding Will or carrying him in his car seat). Sounds stupid I know. The post office is too narrow to venture in with a pushchair. I promise to nip to the Post Office on Saturday morning though. 

Annie - I was thinking of you this afternoon when Will had a screaming fit for no apparent reason. 

Claire - the books really are very dull indeed. EFL for Japanese uni students.

Hope everyone else is OK.

Emma, xxxxxx

[br]: 9/08/06, 20:20Morning all,

Hope you are all OK. We're off to see the GP this morning. Will has 3 strange lumps (2 on the feet, 1 on his back), and the HV thinks I should get them checked out. He's had them since birth and it was remarked on as being a bit odd, but I was told then to wait and see if they went away of their own accord.

Claire - did you sort things out with dp?

Polly - how was your weding anniversary?

Donna, Annie, Deedee - hello. Hope you are all well.

Back later,
Emma, xxxxx


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Morning everyone

Thanks for the hugs.  Still feeling mega stressed over it all and the estate agent is getting annoyed with our constant follow ups but they really are doing a poor job of it.    Am trying not to get tooooo stressed as I'm exhausted and Donna you're right I will make myself ill, I'll try to stop.

Emma, a book is a book!  I'd love to be published...........

Run out of time for more personals, just noticed time and have 9.30 meeting.  Eek!

Claire x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello again,

Claire - are you tied in with that agent for a certain period of time? If not, it might be worth changing to one you have confidence in. After all, you both should want the same thing - to sell the houses for as much money as possible. I used 2 agents to sell our old house and found one was brilliant and the other rubbish. From a buyers perspective, I found Country Properties (various offices around this part of the world) really helpful and amiable. I'd certainly consider using them as and when we come to sell. 

Will's various lumps are nothing to worry about yet, apparently, as I thought. I felt like such a neurotic time-waster.  

I've just been baking, for the first time in goodness knows how long - flapjacks for me (and garlic biscuits for my dogs ).

Emma, xxx


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Afternoon!

Good to hear Will's lumps are nothing to worry about.  Are they like skin tags or something else?

Yes we are tied with an agent for 8 weeks but it's the only one that specifically covers our area also so we don't really have another option.    Anyway I'm more relaxed about it all now, or trying to be.

The good news is I've lost a few pounds.  Polly, it could be your weight loss strategy to move house  , I've lost 3 lb in as many days with nervous energy and stress! 

Hope everyone else is ok.

Claire x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Hi Everyone

Annie Update: Yesterday evening I found myself being really tearful. Hannah had been grumpy most of the day and I was really tired. Then both Granny's arrived for a visit and both were full of "useful" advice. I was sat on my sofa with tears plopping off my face. I don't really know why, I just felt really emotional.
I then went out last night with some friends which is just what i needed. Had a couple glasses of wine and then couldn't sleep  .
Positive news though - finally got my digital t.v   I was dancing around the lounge. I reckon that might be why I've been so miserable lately  
We went for jabs today and that went quite well. A little yell when the needle went in but I took a bottle this time and it soothed her!  Been at home the rest of the day and my friend is here with her 2 week old. Hannah has been much happier. She's napped, woke up in a fairly good mood and been really gurgly. So a much better day today.

Emma - Glad to hear Will's lumps are nothing to be worried about. So impressed that you've been baking. I promised DH that when I was on matleave that I would do loads of baking - yeah right  

Claire -  Fab news about the weight loss. I've been really good up until last week and managed to get back into my old cords and jeans without them feeling a bit snug. I was chuffed to bits.
You should have Hannah snaps now.

Donna - Some people are so infuriating. Just ignore your Brothers girlfriend and let her arry on in her dilusion if she thinks having a baby will get her attention - honestly  
I also have my package all ready to send. I shall be heading to the Post Office tomorrow with a bit of luck.

Right, best stop being unsociable - ttfn x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi everyone,

Thank you Annie and Emma I can't wait to recieve the packages its like my birthday! 

Well afer my post yesterday, my brothers girlfriend came on this site and read my post! understandably she is upset and i don't blame her, reading it back I was a bit harsh and what I said isn't a true reflection of how I feel. Its nothing against her although what I said came out that way. I just don't think they are doing the right thing, she seems to want it more than my brother 2 which is a worry. anyway best not say to much incase this gets read and causes more misunderstandings. I didn't mean to hurt her, Seeing her tomorrow and hopefully we can sort it out cause I really do like her.

anyway dead on my feet after arguing with brother about yesterdays post so I only managed 3 hours sleep.
Off for a bath now

Take care

Donna xx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Evening all,

Donna - what an awkward situation.  It might now be such a bad thing, in the end. She'll now know how you are feeling and so you can now talk about it and clear the air. It might help her to understand your point of view and what you've had to go through over the past years. You could always blame it all on pregnancy hormones. 

I hope you get a bit more sleep tonight. 

Annie - glad you had a better day today. We had a good morning (hence the baking) followed by a grumpy afternoon. I had to resort to a lot of song singing and nursery rhyme telling in order to calm things down. I'm quite exhausted now.

Emma, xxx


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Oh, Donna, how awful. I hope that your SIL can understand that sometimes you need to vent and we are a safe group as we actually don't know you or your family. You are really tired out with the twins, and no wonder that even ordinary things can get on top of you. 

I am really worn out today, and I'm not even pg (although syringing like mad this month! Such a romantic wedding anniversary!!!!) so won't stop long. Sounds like a good night's sleep would do us all good  

Dh did something madly and wonderfully romantic last night - or rather he has been doing it for a while, and told me about it last night. So sweet!

Speak soon

Love
Polly


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Polly - I am so intrigued as to what dh's romantic antics involve.  I feel all gooey and warm inside now. It is nice to know that romance is alive and well somewhere.


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Afternoon all

Quiet on here today after the flurry of entries in previous days!

Annie, thanks for the photos, Hannah looks just adorable!!  You're very very lucky.    I have to say, you don't look at all like I expected - isn't it funny the images you build up of people you've never met!

Polly, do tell me what dh's romantic efforts involve!  It sounds very intriguing...........

Donna, poor you hope you're feeling a bit cheerier now.  I'm sure the SIL thing will just help you discuss it openly and will be better in the long run than pent up feelings.  

Deedee, hello.

Emma, any more nursery rhymes today?

Well no house news as such, we're still waiting to hear from the girl who was trying to rearrange the term of her debts to put in an offer, but have two viewings this afternoon (by the estate agent which I always think isn't best) and one tomorrow.  We are forming a plan b incase we can't sell his house in the next week (two options look more than possible but both are bl**dy inconvenient!) and have gone ahead to instruct the solicitors as at a loss as to how else we can continue to delay.  

Oh, and had s at the weekend, but back to it hurting a lot on entry again after thinking I'd got past it.  Af due Sunday/Monday and DP is keen to 'hop on' before her arrival...     (But at least we're getting on again.)

Cx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello,

Claire - I used to find s really painful just before af was due. Everything seemed tighter and less lubricated, somehow.  I'm glad you and dp are getting on better though. 
Personally, I think it is better to be shown round a house by the agent. Somehow it is more impersonal and allows you to imagine the house with your things in it. As a buyer I hated going to houses where the seller was present. You can't look around so freely and have to make polite conversation. I stayed well away whenever anyone looked round my house.  That's just me though.....

No nursery rhymes so far, but I'm sure they will be needed later. We have had a few songs from The Sound of Music though. 

What exciting things are you all doing this weekend? I'm home alone. Dh is working silly hours at the moment and has to work this weekend too.  I don't think he's even sen Will since Monday.


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hi

Not an exciting weekend.  I have an eye test, but otherwise nothing but house business.  Worrying, cleaning, worrying, worrying - and maybe a bit more worrying.    Can't help it, I'm a control freak.  

Maybe you're right re the agent although I'd prefer one of our parents did it as I don't trust the agent.  We had someone do a mystery shop on them and weren't overly impressed.    Anyway, hopefully there will be a quick sale and we won't have to deal with them anymore!

x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Hey Up!

I have got a stinking headache today   Think I had a god night sleep and my body is in shock!

Having much better time with Lady Hannah. Even though she had jabs yesterday we had a pretty good day, that is until she scratched herself and then all hell broke loose for 20 minutes! I have also found that the Sound of Music helps soothe. Can't be my voice, must be the mention of raindrops on roses and whiskers on kittens. Otherwise asking her if she has a stinky bum whilst pulling a funny face seems to get her smiling  

I went into work today. Firstly because I had an appointment in the branch downstairs and then I popped up to the office for a catch up. It felt so good to be in there. Like I had returned to my Mother Ship. I desperatly wanted to answer the phone - just to still if I've still got it    . Then popped to Starbucks and it was just like the good old days.... lovely.

DH is home today and is busy in the garden trying to have a go at creating something to go on the wall in the lounge. He is quite good at these things so I really must stop raising my eyebrows everytime he gets "an idea"

Donna - What a complete mare that SIL read your post and utterly awkward. SIL - if you're reading this please know that Donna would never intend to hurt you and that she is the sweetest person. I'm sure a decent chat between the 2 of you will resolve everything. 

Claire - how did you imagine me? hope it was a nice surprise when you saw it rather than an intake of breath and a large "eewwww". Thanks-you for saying Hannah is lovely. I agree that I am incredibly lucky.
I also ound things a bit sore when doing S before or straight after AF. Sounds perfectly normal. A little bit of lube around that time sorted that little problem. You can get some that are safe to use when ttc.
I've got everything crossed that the house sells swiftly!

Emma -  Glad  I'm not the only crazy lady singing nursery rhymes to her baby and doing jigs for them! I also find classic FM a hit but it seems to be the same songs at the same time each day - boring!

Polly - Now you've got me wondering what the romantic gesture was ..... TELL, TELL, TELL!

Deedee - how was ante natal class?

Right - gotta dash. Need to have a tidy before friends arrive this evening and Lady H is requiring afternoon tea!

Ciao for now bellas x


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

My word the day is dragging. I have so much work to do but no incentive to do it, still worrying. And I hate that bl**dy estate agent. I now feel like *I'm* hassling *them* which can't be right!

Annie, I think I thought you had very dark hair that was much longer but that could have been the influence of your signature person when you were pg!  ; no it wasn't an 'ewwww' reaction at all, I always saw you as very pretty, just different!

Here is my half-hearted glee at the arrival of the weekend . I hope normal service resumes shortly!  

x


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Hi all,

Annie, I must apologise, you DID send me the photos but Id forgotton that I had given you DH's e-mail address  and he rarely checks his inbox. She is gorgeous (as u already know) and what a head of dark hair! has that all disappeared now?
It must have felt great going into work and not having to do anything. How long are you taking off? (sorry you probably dont want to be reminded about when you are going back)

Polly- Im dying to know what DH's romantic gesture was (what a sweetie!)

Emma- A published author in our midst and we didnt even know . I am intrigued, do you teach EFL aswell? I teach EFL to mostly Chinese uni students. What was the book called?
Im glad Will's lumps are nothing serious. Do you have any photos to send yet??

Donna- What a nightmare about your SIL reading your post. Did she just see it on your PC or go on the website herself? What a nightmare! (and a bit creepy if you ask me...)
Dont you be getting stressed about anyone else, just concentrate on you, DH and those two wee boys you are carrying- that's all that matters!

Claire- re: the house selling business, I feel your pain . It can be such a stressful time and agents dont seem to make it any easier! Hang in there! I found s just before AF more painful aswell. I think this is common as theres less natural lubrication. Thank god for KY...

Im off for a kip, Im starting to find work a real chore and am thinking about cutting down my hours in the coming weeks as Im exhausted.

By 4 now,
DD x[br]: 11/08/06, 18:02OMG I have just seen my own ticker and that big 40 looks very close now


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Evening all,

Deedee - how was antenatal class? When do you finish work? Are you planning to go back.
I know that I should send photos, but I can't quite work out how to do it.  Dh keeps promising to show me but never has any time. I should take some new ones too. The last batch were weeks ago.  I will endeavour to try again this weekend.
No, I don't teach EFL. I couldn't teach anyone anything - I have such a phobia of public speaking. They are called 'Skills for Better Writing' Books 1 and 2 and 'Skills for Better Reading' Books 1 and 2. Whay zippy titles. They don't come up on Amazon or any such site though, only on Japanese websites.

Claire - hope you have a relatively stress-free weekend.

Annie - what is it about the Sound of Music? I seem to be singing my own version of it all day long. he doesn't like the Lonely Goatherd though (can't blame him as my yodelling is particularly awful).

Donna - how are you?

Polly - has the diet started in earnest now?

Bye for now,
Emma, xxxx


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Emma- I am so impressed and still intrigued, do you speak Japanese? 

ante natal class was a bit disappointing,. I dont know what I expected really, but we just had a lecture about coping with stage 1 and 2 labour. What I got out of it was a) don't come into hospital unless you are in severe agony and are ready to pop otherwise you will be sent home again and b) dont expect to get an epidural because it is highly unlikely that it will be possible. They also went on and on about how 'active labour' is the way forward. I imagine myself having this baby standing up with a pillow underneath ready to catch it as it comes out!!!

I think the only pain relief options are gas and air and pethidine (which Im not keen on) but who am I to argue? Ill probably end up taking all that is offered! Can you tell Im petrified about the whole thing?? 

ddx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

hello again,

Deedee - I hated my antenatal classes and came home from both (I went to 2 out of 4) petrified. At that point I felt they were doing more harm than good and stopped going.
The thought of labour _is_ petifying, but once it actually gets going it is fine. You will be in too much pain to worry about it, if that makes any sense. You just get on with it, especially stage 2 (you have an overwhelming desire to push, so that's what you do). After the event you will wonder what the fuss was all about. It all seems so unimportant compared to what happens next. The really scary bit is when you are handed this baby and thibk 'what on earth do I do now'. 

I don't speak Japanese. I got into doing this by helping out a friend who is Japanese, and then helping various contacts of hers.


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning All

Deedee - They freaked me out at ante natal that I wouldn't stand a chance of getting an epidual but the Midwives who actually work in delivery are a much nicer bunch of human beings. My contractions started at 3am and I was quite happy at home until lunchtime. I was using a TENS machine while I was at home. When I got to the hospital they checked me in and offered me any pain relief I wanted! I carried on until tea time with a bit of gas and air and only asked for the epidural at that point cause it was on offer! Why go through all that in pain if you don't need to was my point of view - so in the needle went and it was just luuuurrvvvly! Couldn't feel any pain what so ever. I could still feel the contractions but it was just the sensation of my tummy tightening.
So, the point of that long winded story is to not panic. You will get an epidural if you decide that's what you want. They would never *make* you do it without pain relief.
If you ever want to chat about labour or ask me any questions about mine, then please do. Some women like to hear others experiences and some don't. I'm happy to share with you if you want to ask though 
Hannah still has all her dark hair, even though they keep telling me it'll thin out - the hell it has. It's growing if anything! She is rather scrummy - thanks for saying.

Claire - Phew! Glad you didn't think I'm a complete "minger"

Emma - My yodelling sucks too. I tend to stick to "favourite things" Are you watching the Maria programme on BBC1? 
BB was god last night wasn't it? I reckonm Nikki will win it now. I did have my bet placed with Glyn, but now she's back it's totally Nikki's. Uuugggh - how much do I not like Grace. Especially after what she said about girls from Swindon - HOW BLOODY RUDE! She better not head this way ever!

Donna - Have you had a chat with SIL yet?

Polly - You're holding out on us - come on tell all!

Hannah and I are home alone all day and night. I'm going to give staying home all day a try. It's not like I haven't got anything to do. I still have half the house to unpack


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Morning all ,

I look shocking today, Iam really tired but body decideds it can't sleep anymore. Think the twins are hungry  its amazing how much food i seem to get into my body these days! and so far not putting on much weight, last time i weighrd myself I had put on about 1 and a half stone but from what I can see its all bump with maybe a little on thighs and bum . I 'll weigh myself again tommorrow 

I am really starting to hate the weeknds! they go so quickly and all I want to do is stay in my pj's, eat food and sleep but there is always so much to do! today I should be doing college work as got behing AGAIN! the house needs a clean and tidy up, I can't beleiev how much mess 2 people make in a week we are so lazy! but then we both work quite long hours!
tommorrow will be taking up with food shopping then round my mum's cutting down her tree and having dinner, then its back to work!

Had chat wil SIL yesterday and all is fine, thankfully. 

Polly what did DH do? you can't keep us in suspence!

Dh's birthday on monday and I am having a cervical scan, what a treat 

must have breakfast, back later

Donna xx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello again,

I've finally made it to the opticians and ordered 2 new pairs of glasses. Shockingly expensive once the cost of the lenses was added to the total bill.  Mind you, I'm as blind as bat without them so it had to be done. 

Donna - I hope you're not chopping down trees yourself in your condition.  I think you should just stay in your PJs and eat and sleep. forget cleaning and the rest of it. The way I see it, these next few weeks will be your last chance to do things like that for many weeks/months/years so enjoy it. Actually, you'll probably find that you do stay in your PJs until lunchtime after the babies are born just because you won't have time to change out of them. 
My main regret about having Will 2 weeks early was that I never got chance to watch all the DVDs I'd bought myself to watch whilst resting.  BTW, Annie, I finally got round to watching Harry P & the Goblet of Fire this week. 

Why are you having a cervical scan? Is it a twin thing?

Annie - I did enjoy BB last night, but I didn't see all of it. What did horrible Grace say about Swindon girls. She's not half as special as she thinks she is, in my opinion. I'd like Nikki to win too, but I can't see it somehow.
How is staying at home alone going?
Can you get Hannah to sleep in her bedroom during the day, and if so how do you do it? Will just refuses and screams and screams. He will sleep, albeit reluctantly, downstairs in a bouncy chair. He doesn't sleep for very long at all in the day either - an hour is the absolute maximum, and it is usually a lot less. I think he worries that he'll miss something. 

Deedee - I'm happy to answer any Q's about labour too, however gory and personal. 

Claire, Polly - hope you're both OK and enjoying the weekend.


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi everyone,

Well after feeling shocking this morning things haven't improved, I went back to bed after breakfast to read for a while but have only just got up! don't really feel anybetter for it though  think I may have a cold/flu coming as I feel that way.

No I wont be chopping any trees down that will be DH and my brothers, I 'll just stay inside and eat all the food my mum will put out!  

Emma, The cerival scan is something they offer at my hospital to all mums to be, it measures the thickness of your cervix and from that the can work out if you are likely to go inot labour prematurely, its of no harm to the babies so thought I would have it done as it was on offer.

Really should have done some colllege work today but just couldn't heave myself out of bed, feel like I've been run over by a train!

Hope you are all having a nice weekend

Donna xx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

hello again,

Donna - you have to listen to your body. If it is telling you to rest then you must rest. 

Hope you feel better tomorrow and have a lovely time at your mum's.

I've got MIL coming round tomorrow, but dh is working all day so I'll have to entertain her myself. 

Emma, xxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Afternoon All

I'm home alone   I got DH to take Lady H to the Out Laws so I can have just 5 minutes alone time! I've driven to Weymouth and back today to visit Grandparents and although Hannah was an angel, I am soooo tired. She woke at 4am last night for god knows what reason and it took me forever to nod back off. 
Got to be quick as I have loads to cram in the 1 hour I've been granted  

Emma - I got the e-mail. Will is so scrummy! You have to send more now!
Hannah will sleep anywhere. In the day I tend to rock her off and either let her sleep on me, on the sofa next to me or if I get her off deep enough I can put her down anywhere. She never does more than half an hour in the day - although today she slept for over an hour as we travelled.  
Staying home alone went quite well yesterday. I managed to do loads of house wifey things like washing and ironing. Lady H had a few "moments" but nothing too hideous.
Horse Face Grace mentioned Swindon girls when Aislyne entered the house. She said "she looks like one of tose slappers from somewhere like Swindon or Slough" I think my home town accounted for 90% of the vote to get her out as a result of that!

Donna - I'd never heard of a cervical scan. Guess you do learn something new every day!

Polly, Claire, Deedee - hope you're having a good weekend. 

Talk to you all tomorrow xxx


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Will is absolutely gorgeous! I'll be back later

Love
Polly


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello again,

Oh, I'm glad the photo worked. I will try and send more. I can't work out how to send more than one picture per email. It will take me another few months to figure that one out. When I came to send them/one I realised that I haven't actually taken any photos since mid-June.  I decided to rectify the situation this afternoon and now my camera isn't working.  I only got it in April so I'm going to take it back tomorrow and kick up a fuss. 
Claire, Deedee - I couldn't send you any pictures because I don't know your email addresses.

Annie - I can't abide Aisleyne either, but Grace's comments do bring the words 'pot' and 'kettle' to mind - this from a girl with the world's tiniest skirts.  Don't know what I'm going to do when BB ends. 

Donna - good luck with the scan. I'm glad I didn't have to have one. Is it a dildocam?

Polly, Claire, Deedee - hello. Hope you all had nice weekends.

Emma, xxx

[br]: 13/08/06, 20:58Hello,

You're all very quiet today. 

My camera problem has been sorted out, so now I can take _lots_ of new pictures. Turns out it was the battery.  In my defence, what are the odds of buying 2 dud sets of batteries.

It is pouring with rain here......

Got to go, W is bawling...


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Afternoon, although wish it was evening!

Lady H woke at 4.30 am again last night and screamed the house down for 45 minutes. So, I'm thinking either she's hungry or she's cold/hot. So today I've put her on the hungry baby milk and haven't given up on feeds until she's had a good 6ozs. I'm now off to the shops to get her a warmer sleeping bag. It's a bit cold in this house at the moment due to a lack of internal doors downstairs (long story)

If she wakes again tonight then I'm throwing the towel in. I'll be out of ideas as to what the heck the problem is    


Emma - I always feel a bit low when BB ends. I struggle to find something to get in to for a short while! It consumes my life for so long. This year it started the day after Hannah was born and I remember thinking 13 weeks seemed a long time away. It came around very quickly!
Glad you've got the camera sussed - bring on the snaps!

Hope everyone else is having a good day x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Annie - how funny. Will did the same at the same time last night. I have this hunch that it is the cooler weather, as he slept really well during the very hot weather and has seemed more unsettled since. He has also eaten a lot less today, so I'm sure he won't be sleeping through tonight either. I've been trying to stuff food into him, but to no avail, although he kept trying to eat my toast at lunchtime. Perhaps he is bored with milk. 

I have taken lots of photos today. and will try to download them later.


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Emma - that makes me feel heaps better. Hannah was sleeping much better in the warmer weather too. I've been searching the net for advice on what she should be wearing. I've got her a 2.5/3 tog sleeping bag today and they say a sleepsuit should be enough. I'll give it a go tonight and see what happens.

Maybe see you here at 4am


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hi Annie - I'm putting Will in a sleepsuit and a 2.5 tog growbag at the moment too. I put him in a 1.0 tog one if the temperature rises over 20 degrees and the same but without a sleepsuit when it was over 25 degrees. It is 19 degrees in his room at the moment.
I've just fed him and put him to bed. I managed to force 6 oz down him this time, against his better judgement. I just know we're in for a long, long night....... On the plus side, he's been a lot less grmpy than the last few days. Yesterday I swear I was singing my own unique version of The Sound of Music for about 3 hours non-stop. When I'd had enough of listening to myself I tried playing the CD of the real thing, but that wasn't acceptable at all. Julie Andrews would be horrified if she could hear me.

I'm off to cook something now,
Emma, xxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Hi Emma - Well done on the use of technology again.Will is so lovely. I'm sure Hannah is twice the size of him   Someone even called her a "bruiser" today  
I managed another 5 and bit ounces before bed and she went down really well. Sooooo... we shall see. Praying really hard for a solid night.  Bet she sleeps and I don't - waiting for her to wake up  

I've enjoyed the few hours of me time at least. DH isn't due home for another 10 minutes or so, so I'm claiming the remote and the comfy corner of the new sofa! 

Wishing you a quiet night and a good long, undisturbed sleep!


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Annie - glad you're enjoying 'me' time. Shame Monday evening TV is so disappointing. Do you have all the extra channels now?
I'm sure Hannah doesn't really look like a bruiser. I vetoed a lot of the photos I took because he looked like a right little thug - I think it was the hoodie he was wearing.  he is quite a decent size in real life - 14 and a bit lbs - totally average now (he was below average until last week).

Donna - how was the scan?

Claire - did you sell dp's house at the weekend? Any more house news? Are things ok with you and dp now?

Polly, Deedee - how are things? Hope you are both OK.

Claire, Deedee - I don't want you to feel left out. If you would like to see a photo or two, you can PM we with your email address. 

Emma, xxxx


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Morning everyone

Emma, yes I'll pm you my email address in a bit.  I'd love to see pics of Will.  

Emma/Annie - So, which of you was up at 4am then?  I'm curious!

Donna, hope you're feeling a little bit better and not overdoing things!

Hi Polly, Deedee.

Yes, well DP's house is sold thank goodness (although we had to throw in the fridge freezer, washing machine and dryer as it was an investor but we had two of everything anyway) so hopefully things can move along now.  But not too fast as I'm on  at end of Sept for two weeks to eastern Europe.  Things with DP are now fine again now the stress has reduced.  I even got flowers a few days ago which had been tailing off a bit .

Work is rubbish, we definitely have a new structure being put in place so I don't know if I will automatically have a job or need to apply for one.  

On that note, I should make myself useful and do some work!  Will be back later.

x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning?

Claire- That's brilliant news! It's all happening now then - how fab! Flowers aswell, lucky you! Hope things go just as well at work for you. What a mare if you have to apply for your job?!?


It was me who was up at 4am and the same thing happened again last night. I am seriosuly beside myself. What am I doing wrong   She woke at 1.30, 2.30 & 3.30 wanting her dummy and then was crying at 4.30 until i went in and rocked her back to sleep. I can't let this continue full time but I'm not sure what solutions to try.

Sorry - feeling very emotional this morning. Lack of sleep  - speak to you later x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all,

Claire - I will send some pictures asap. Great news about dp's house. Have you got any idea how long it will be until you move?
Lucky you getting flowers. It is nice to know that romance is alive and well.

Annie - you poor, poor thing. I can imagine how wretched you must feel after that night. You're not doing anything wrong though.  Is Hannah showing any signs of teething? Could she have slept too much in the day, so not be sleepy at night? Is her room dark enough - ****** of light might wake her up? Just trying to think of any possibilities. Did she seem agitated or just wide awake and ready to play? Life would be so much easier if they could tell us what they wanted.


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hello

Annie, sorry to hear about the sleepless night.  Don't be so hard on yourself, you're doing great.    Afraid I don't have any amazing advice to offer though, my knowledge of babies is simply that you put food in one end and it comes out the other and sometimes they sleep.  

Emma, Will is absolutely adorable!  That newborn pic is great with that bit of hair sticking up!  And in the later one he looks like a real boy!  Don't mean that to sound so pinocchio  just that he looks more like a boy than a baby, if that makes sense...

Hoping to move (if all goes well, everything crossed) third or fourth week of October.  I can't complete when I'm abroad and I don't want to do so beforehand as I don't want DP using his initiative in the new home while I'm away!  

x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Claire - are you going away without dp? 

I find it really funny that you think W looks like a boy. To me, although he looks gorgeous (of course), he looks just like a generic baby of indeterminate sex. Some seem to look just like their parents, but he doesn't look like either of us, and no one even says politely that he does.


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Emma, yes I am going away without DP and for two whole weeks!    I wish I wasn't going now especially with the house stuff as well, but it's booked and has been for a very long time and been paid for so that's that.  

I am so ungrateful aren't I, most people would give their right arm for the holiday!

x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Claire - I bet you'll enjoy your holiday when it actually happens. It might be nice to get away from the stress of moving house for a week or two.

Annie - how is Hannah now? I hope you've managed to get some rest after your awful night.


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Evening!

Today has gone rather well. Lady H has been rather good all things considered. I called the Health Visitor this morning who asured me this is all part of that "growth spurt" thing again and that she'll settle back down in a week or 2 - A WEEK OR 2!!!! - I'll look like this....  

My best friend came back from her hols today and instantly reassured me by saying my Godson did the same thing.

So the growth spurt drama continues!

Claire- Who are you going on your hols with? A friend? You're right, I would give an arm for a holiday right now, but quite understand your anxiousness about going without DP and when all the house things will be going on at the same time. You are not ungrateful, far from it  

Emma - Will definitely looks like a boy... and a very cute one at that! How has your day been?

Polly, Donna, Deedee - Hi!


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello again,

Annie - you sound a bit happier now. I hope tonight will be better for you. I'm glad your hv was helpful and reassuring.

Will has been mostly fine today. Despite my fears he slept through last night. He did have _major_ screaming fit at 5ish (his grumpy time of day). I must sound like a baby torturer to anyone walking by. In fact, some old biddly stopped me in the street a few days ago and said she'd heard my baby crying one day. I didn't quite know what to say to that.

An uneventful day here. I did manage to unpack a couple more boxes. I have _almost_ finished unpacking now , but can't imagine how I'm ever going to manage to decorate before Will starts school.

How is everyone else?
Emma, xxxxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning!

Well I don't want to speak too soon but last night was sooooo much better. Only 2 requests for dummy to be put back at 2.30 & 4.30 and straight back to sleep. DH's alarm actually woke us this morning and we both panicked and made a dash to the nursery where Lady H was still snoring at 6am! It might have just been 1 nights grace - fine by me! I feel much better today. Unless..... this means I'm in for a crap day with her 

I'm off shopping this morning with my friend who had a little one 10 weeks after me. We're braving a big out of town shopping mall. We both need outfits for a wedding at the end of the month so needs must.

Emma - I get the feeling I am going to be surrounded by boxes for the rest of my life. Unpacking seems an impossible task at the moment! 
And what is it with neighbours who feel they have to pass comment! I had some old guy stop me the other day and ask me if I was finally home for good or if we _still_ had more to do 

Morning everyone else. How are we all today?


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all,

Annie - I'm delighted that you had a better night. Hopefully Monday night was a one-off. good luck with shopping. Are you back to your old size? I can't seem to shift the baby weight. I had to admit defeat and buy a pair of size 12 jeans the other day.  I'm definitely eating less than I used to but I think I do less exercise. I still walk the dogs twice a day, but the walk is slower and shorter, and I don't do the gardening or allotmenteering that I used to. You looked fabulous in the picture of you and Hannah buy the way; I felt quite jealous. 

We're off to the health centre today to learn all about weaning. I thought this day would never come! I shouldn't actually give him food until next week at the earliest, but I feel quite excited at the prospect and shocked that we're almost at this stage already.

Hope everyone else is OK. Have a lovely day people,

Emma, xxxx


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Morning all

Emma, hope weaning class goes well!  

Annie, good news on the sleep last night, long may it last.

Morning Polly, Deedee, Donna.

I'm going with family this time as I get about 11 days more holiday a year than DP and he'd been to some of the places we're going to before we met.  Only 6 weeks to go.  I'd been assuming the house will take 2-3 months to go through as last time I moved (with only 2 of us in the chain) it took 8 weeks.  But DP mentioned that someone he knows moved in 4-5 weeks, so now I'm worrying that I'll have to complete before the holiday and be pining for the house for two weeks while DP does goodness knows what to it!  Control freak strikes again!

Anyway enough of my advanced panicking, must go and do some work.

x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Evening!

Emma - I just saw your post on the H.V page. Hannah did the same thing hun. She used to neck her feeds in one go but now drinks half and then has to take a 10 minute break and go back for the rest -which often she will play with and takes me anywhere up to 20 minutes. I think this is quite normal hun. It's mega frustrating i know, but you have an hour to get that formula in him before you have to chuck it, so just give him a little break and keep going back to it.
I've got weaning class tomorrow, how funny! I'm taking a pad and pen as I won't remember this in 3-4 weeks time.

Claire - Generally houses take 8 weeks to go through. 4-5 weeks does happen but I think it's quite rare. I'm sure it's going to be fine.

Shopping was quite nice. Got a new handbag (yet another) and a pair of jeans (my old size Emma. I've got 4lbs to go). Lady H was well behaved, but the little madam is having a nap now and thrown my whole routine down the pooper today   I'm in for it tonight again I reckon  

Ooh darn, she's awake.  Cripes - bet you can all hear her from where you are! TTFN xxx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello,

Annie - hope you managed to settle Lady H (I _love_ that name by the way ).
Your day out sounds lovely. I'm very envious of you fitting into your old clothes. I've realised that I don't seem to have any muscles in my stomach anymore, so I can't work out how to tighten that are up.

They might give you notes at the weaning class. They did at mine, and they are very comprehensive and helpful.

Claire - 4-5 weeks to complete would be very unusual. We did complete the sale of our old house in 6 weeks though, but then there was no chain as we just sold and took the money. I think our purchase of this house must rank as one of the slowest (Nov 2005-May 2006 to complete).

Donna, Deedee, Polly - how are you all? I'm home alone yet again this evening, and can't be bothered to cook properly. I'm going to veg out in front of Property Ladder - I love it!

Emma, xxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Sweet Lord - something really upset her! She was MEGA upset. Wonder if she had a bad dream or woke a bit sudden  - who knows but it was bloomin LOUD! 

Time to get her into bed me thinks.

DH fully intends to watch the footie. I am going to devour my OK magazine. A bit dissapointed with this weeks issue already. Kerry Katona on the front yet again. I am not a fan.


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Annie - it never occurred to me that babies have dreams and nightmares, but I suppose they must.
Hope you're enjoying OK, despite Kerry Katona.


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

New homes this way >>>

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,65256.0.html

H xx


----------

